# How Many Of The Model Builders....



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lets see your rides.... and no this shouldnt be in randumb shit.... because i think we ALL need to see eachothers rides....

and even if you wanna post your ride... even if its not lowlow... jsut see what we all drive daily...

heres what i drive lately

(its my parents... but once its mine im lifting it)
and not donk lifting, im talking offroading lifting... its 4wd and has a 4 liter v-6 in it... and will put just about any honda to shame... so i dotn wanna hear shit about it being a van...ive gone romping through 3 feet of snow... and even had to pull out big azz trucks from snow banks... so its an offorad beast...























and then theres my future ride im saving up for... my 63 nova wagon...


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

is that nova pic photochopped


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Apparently the layitlow picture up loader is out of order!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok Don't know how long Ryan will let this topic slide for the simple fact that we have a post your rides forum here specifically for this type of thread!! but I'll fuck with it for a while!!!


This is my 83 Toy Supra currently up for sale!!!



This is my 59 Apache Fleetside!



And my daily 86 Gti!


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

this is my baby...........


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *is that nova pic photochopped *


the one in my avater is...



> *Ok Don't know how long Ryan will let this topic slide for the simple fact that we have a post your rides forum here specifically for this type of thread!! but I'll fuck with it for a while!!!*


well i know theres a section for that, but thats for everyone, i just want to see the model builders rides....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 ...oops double post...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the link to mine is in my sig,i also have a 88 honda im selling,and a 92 cougar,


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

anyone else having problems with yahoo? I usually send my phone pics to my email then download to my comp and post from there... i took some pics of my cars...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

SOLD IT LAST AUGUST BUT WILL GET ANOTHER ONE.............................RITE NOW IM BUILDING MY 64 BUT ILL POST PICS OF IT LATER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7455430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...

kinda like mine but a 4dr


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

This has been done a few times.. but i will post them again...
my 91 sonoma.. minitruck


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 11 2007, 12:42 PM~7455445
> *nice...
> 
> kinda like mine but a 4dr
> *


IT IS A 4 DR


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I think he is saying his is 2-door!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ive already told you how much i love that truck... LOVE IT!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 11 2007, 01:54 PM~7455765
> *I think he is saying his is 2-door!
> *


thank you tjay...
mine is a 2dr..so the one is like mine* but a 4dr..*
yo blue your truck looks badass homie.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got a bunch of car sitting around my house... just like my model kits in project status.... 






























the regal was my daily driver before i got my suburban...












thats my son standin by it...

and here's my last one...
saved this last for u wagonguy.....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are my ridez.
1995 Eclipse RS










1963 Impala 4dr










1989 F150 behind the Celica, the celica got sold a while ago..


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

my old ride sold it last summer


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats Sweet!!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Heres mine-1979 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
















View My Video


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean bonneville...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2007, 02:22 PM~7455901
> *
> 
> and here's my last one...
> ...



oh shit is that a 66 ? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2007, 02:46 PM~7456213
> *clean bonneville...
> *


Thanx


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

67 buick special wagon....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Project :sold:





















and im gttin a daily soon


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's my "Used to be Daily Driver" Now I drive an 07 4-Door Chevy Colorado....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Mar 11 2007, 03:26 PM~7456115
> *Heres mine-1979 Pontiac Bonneville Brougham
> 
> 
> ...


now thats nice,,

and more like mine,i cant wait till mine is juiced....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Mar 11 2007, 02:33 PM~7455943
> *my old ride sold it last summer
> 
> 
> ...


*NORTHWEST*

I REMEMBER SEEING THAT CAR IN CRAIGSLIST,I WAS TRYIN TO GET MY BROTHER TO BUY IT..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is my daily:

2005 Chevy Malibu









And my project:

1987 Chevy Suburban
Here she is getting towed to storage before I moved









And this is how she sits now, still in chicago










I NEED TO TOW HER FROM CHICAGO TO FORT SMITH ARKANSAS, anyone have a one way trip comin up with a flatbed??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I've had a few Lowriders, but just a couple plain jane daily drivers right now. '98 Bonneville and a '99 Lumina. YAAAAAWWWWNNNN.


----------



## 78monte carlo (Jan 10, 2007)

you guys all have nice cars and trucks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
































JK. I just had them boltons laying around. Changing my brakes one day and said fuckit. and no it didn't stay that way. 
heres my daily's. 

















and project. 








ready to have all chrome 13's with baby blue spokes, 2 pumps, 4-6 batts.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: THAT FLAME JOB ON THE HOOD OF THAT TRUCK IS KILLER DOG.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 11 2007, 08:46 PM~7457965
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: THAT FLAME JOB ON THE HOOD OF THAT TRUCK IS KILLER DOG.
> *


fuck yea man! :biggrin: Those are custom. 

For what I use that POS for, the chrome pinstrip tape on the hood is the best part about it. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ooooooooh i want that 37............


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's a few of my daily/baby.... 97 yukon SLE 3 inchs of lift on it now. aimin for 6 more inchs on it this summer and some 37's :biggrin: 










When in had the prerunner bumper on..









And my project sittin in the garage, 86 S10, goin to put a 350 in her and been havin some crazy thoughts bout layin frame :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

my old one, i sold it, hoepfully get me a new one this summer :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 You sold yummy mummy???? You dirty dawg!!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this was my rollin around for fun car ! It had the old shcool McLeans 2 pumps ! It was a blast ! But never wrapped the frame so you know what happened ! LOL! 










You can tell in this pic That I LOST A FRONT WHEEL ONCE ! LOL! 


Now This is what i have been driving for years ! 250,000 plus miles and the only work it needs is oil changes ! Couldnt ask for a better POS ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn mini, I thought my truck was fuckin junk. LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! But Mine runs like a champ ! Knock on wood it has never left me on the side of the road and in the winter when its in 4wheel drive i have never been stuck ! i seen fools with brand new trucks off the road stuck ! I know it has a lot to with the driver but as for the truck ! IT'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

this is gonna be mine next year :biggrin:










:0 You lucky bastard! :biggrin: Good Score Zack!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2007, 08:20 PM~7457719
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> and project.
> ...


hey its the twin to mine,oh wait mines darker.... :biggrin: and on spokes.... :biggrin: 

you know i had to fuck with ya homie..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2007, 12:00 AM~7459422
> *LOL!  But    Mine  runs  like  a  champ ! Knock on  wood  it  has  never  left  me  on the  side  of  the road  and  in the  winter    when its  in  4wheel  drive  i  have  never    been  stuck !  i  seen  fools  with  brand  new  trucks  off  the  road  stuck !  I  know  it  has  a  lot  to  with  the  driver  but    as  for  the  truck !  IT'S  AN  OLDIE  BUT  A  GOODIE !
> *


you treat one of them right they will go for ever and ever,my grandpas 86 he has had since 87 and is the 2nd owner,that thing runs better than my grandmas 05 sonata..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 01:05 AM~7459555
> *hey its the twin to mine,oh wait mines darker.... :biggrin: and on spokes.... :biggrin:
> 
> you know i had to fuck with ya homie..
> *



hehehe my spokes are being made as we speak. Baby blue spokes. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's the last in a long line of unfinished 1:1 projects of mine. Kinda like my models. :biggrin: 

'64 Olds Dynamic 88, with a 394 and factory AC.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I got this 77 impy 2 door also. If I can ever find the time to work on it.  









got whole bunch of other rides if I can ever get around to them. 
63 4 door. Just going to pull the 283 and 2 speed out of it and maybe sell some parts from it. 
65? ford galixy 500 2 door. Needs motor. 
63? ford fairlane 4 door  
33? Ford .needs alot.   
72 ford f150. 
88 ford van


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

my daily is a 93 towncar bought march '05 with 105,xxx as of today has 161,xxx. I'm gonna order some 100 spokes in april and will probably go with bags down the road since I put about 100 miles a day on this sucker.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 12 2007, 03:48 AM~7459696
> *my daily is a 93 towncar bought march '05 with 105,xxx as of today has 161,xxx. I'm gonna order some 100 spokes in april and will probably go with bags down the road since I put about 100 miles a day on this sucker.
> *


CAPRICE on Dz and driving a TC??? JK man, its a nice ride. Some 13's on there and your set.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 11 2007, 06:49 PM~7457047
> *Here is my daily:
> 
> 2005 Chevy Malibu
> ...


NICE SUBURBAN HOPEFUULY IT DOESNT GET RAMMED IN CHI


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Well here are just some of my rides. 

2006 Mustang convert(wife's car she won)









My P.O.S 95 Silverado 350 V8 straight piped 









My 1990 Nissan Hard Body(1 of 3 I own)
This is currently at the shop waiting till summer to put it on a new frame and make it lay rockers with a healthy V8 with 6 speed manual trans in between the rails.










I also own 2 more Nissan's, a 1999 Dodge Ram Sport with a 6 inch lift sitting on 38 inch tires, and hopefully soon will have a 2006 Nissan Titan quad cab 4wd sitting on 35s. I love Nissans.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2007, 01:00 AM~7459422
> *LOL!  But    Mine  runs  like  a  champ ! Knock on  wood  it  has  never  left  me  on the  side  of  the road  and  in the  winter    when its  in  4wheel  drive  i  have  never    been  stuck !  i  seen  fools  with  brand  new  trucks  off  the  road  stuck !  I  know  it  has  a  lot  to  with  the  driver  but    as  for  the  truck !  IT'S  AN  OLDIE  BUT  A  GOODIE !
> *


When is it due or a Mini Gel Pen Attack?? :cheesy:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

here's my daily









this is what I did in paint shop









now if only I had the money to get it that way. *sigh* some day


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't have any pictures on hand but back in Dallas at my parents house since here in Mexico I don't have room for them yet I have a 1954 Chevy Belair about 85% done left it painted with almost everything under hood chromed out, trim polished and interior done OG style. 

I also left a 63 Impala Convertable I found in Michigan about 10 years ago. Old man had it behind his barn. Not in the best shape but can be salvaged. I bought all new floor and trunk for it not too long ago.Motor was overhauled and is sitting in the garage waiting for chrome treatment. Here is the kicker. Old man let me have it for only 400 bucks!

I will try to get some pics scanned tomorrow.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Good score only 4 bills damn!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

here is mine 06 magnum


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here is my daily :biggrin: 










and my project :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 12 2007, 08:01 AM~7460358
> *Good score only 4 bills damn!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah , dude said he bought it years ago hoping one day to restore it himself. Well time went by and car just sat there.

My dad and I were actually working on a house when we spotted it. My father is a car nut also and he told me right away "there is an Impala under that tarp". So we walked downhill across a field and some damn deer came running out of nowhere. We knock on door and real cool old dude starts telling us all about the car. How he bought it from a family member. How much he tried to do something with it and how he was never abel to do it. Finally I say how much and he says $400. Said he rather see it go to someone who does want to restore that see it rot away. 


Very rare since most old men would rather see it rot away than sell. Then the ignorant fuckers die and their kids sell them cheap,

Here in mexico an old man had a 60' Impala Vert. I kept checking in on it every year or so. Old stubborn man kept saying it is not for sale. Someday blah blah blah.

So one day I notice it is gone. I stop by to ask and kids tell me he passed away and car was sold for $100!!! to local scrap yard. :angry: 

Right now I know of 3 rides and 3 bombs just siting there with old stubborn geezers. They are a 59 Impala,68 or 69 Impala Vert (can't really tell since it is under a tarp), 40 something fleetline Vert (this one is in Mexico City) and then a 53 chevy belair, and in Durango an old man has a 50 something bomb and 53 or 54 suburban just sitting out in a field. All salvagable!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Heres my shit. Now its got a grill off a newer lac, and the vynal tops ripped off and is half in primer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my hooptie "Getta Fabalous" Week day work car; Weekend show car!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

my old car. no i didnt put those wheels on it








my two current toys

















havent had a lowrider for about 5 or 6 years


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my daily 
ive never been "into" honda's but my wife bought it new and i had lowering springs and rims on it within the first month it was new :biggrin: 
since then it has had 5 different sets of rims 









here is my first 64

















turned into an abandoned project and later sold for dirt cheap 

and here is my current 64 project that i picked up in july last year










here is my brothers truck 
















and here is the replica we worked on while he visited me


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERE ARE MY CARS



NISSAN ARMADA












AND MY 69 CAPRICE IM TRYIN TO WORK ON


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MY LO-LO GETTING RE-DONE 

AND I DRIVE A 94 YUKON 2DR DAILY


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2007, 05:52 AM~7459704
> *CAPRICE on Dz and driving a TC???  JK man,  its a nice ride.  Some 13's on there and your set.
> *


when I first joined years back Ihad an 84 box 4door on some beat ass 14's. I wanna change my name but don't wanna lose the history its had


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 12 2007, 04:59 AM~7459718
> *NICE SUBURBAN HOPEFUULY IT DOESNT GET RAMMED IN CHI
> *


lol That ram was able to pull it...grunted a little bit going up hills but it did just fine. I wouldnt use that to tow it all the way to arkansas tho. And she's safe in chicago, locked down in storage right now. :biggrin: 

I NEED SOMEONE TO TOW IT DOWN HERE FOR ME! Or rent me the damn trailer!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

same here 87burb 

i checked into shipping my impala from mich to florida 
$1080 is the cheapest i have found 
but im only gonna live in florida for another 8months to a year 
so it would be kinda silly to pay that to get it down here and turn around and figure out how to get it back up to michigan


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 12 2007, 04:03 PM~7463481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you were sellin the caprice homie...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

have some 13 inch supremes and 1 gallon of Electric lime green ready to spray! the 13's will be put on next week and the car will be painted for summer! :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

my busted ass joint hahaha


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres my one owner less than 70,000 miles on it


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 12 2007, 10:04 PM~7466033
> *my busted ass joint hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Picture poser......... 
Tryin to take credit for that eh i odda kick ya in the nuts..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN LONNIE THAT LTD'S BAD.

*HERES MY CAR A '74 MONTE CARLO* 

























*HERES MY DADS TRUCK A '57 GMC* 









*HERES MY TRUCK A '53 CHEVY* 









*HERES MY PRIMOS '04 DODGE LONE STAR* 

















*AND MY HOMIE RAYS '86 LTD*

















*Bajito Y Suavecito C.C.*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice rides big vato23


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THANKS BRO


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is my daily








My old Righthand Drive CRX featured in Honda Tuning May 05
















My new toy...it was completely stock 2 months ago! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE ARE A FEW OF PRESENT AND PAST RIDE'S
MY 07 IMPALA SS








MY 06 FORD EXPLORER









MY 63 RAG









AND THIS IS WHAT THIS KIND OF CAR GET'S YOU..CAN YOU SAY PUSSSSSY 










MY 91 EURO UPDATE.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 13 2007, 10:13 AM~7468664
> *
> 
> AND THIS IS WHAT THIS KIND OF CAR GET'S YOU..CAN YOU SAY PUSSSSSY
> ...


 :0 Come on ride the train!! oh ride it!! Come on ride the train!! Oh ride it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

now thats old school.. i havent seen n e one dress like that since my mom was a teen :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 13 2007, 06:45 PM~7471102
> *now thats old school.. <span style='color:red'> SHE MUST HAD STARTED VERY EARLY ! *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 13 2007, 06:48 PM~7471513
> *Well  if  you  remember  seeing  your    mom  in here  teenage  years    SHE MUST  HAD STARTED  VERY  EARLY  !
> *


pics, they wore them jeans up past their belly buttons, them weird lookin shirts, converse all stars, had all the colors, crazy hair, lol.. and cant forget, they got full baggies of weed for 20 bucks... them were my moms old days she said lol


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

my bad boy


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> lets see your rides.... and no this shouldnt be in randumb shit.... because i think we ALL need to see eachothers rides....
> 
> and even if you wanna post your ride... even if its not lowlow... jsut see what we all drive daily...
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 18 2007, 09:41 PM~7504115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: THATS CLEAN :wow:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 07:53 PM~7465343
> *i thought you were sellin the caprice homie...
> *


  I was, but I decided to re-do it instead


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7504157
> * I was, but I decided to re-do it instead
> *



Good!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LINK FOR LAYITLOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284553

MY WEB SITE PLEASE SIGN MY GUEST BOOK
http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2007, 09:47 PM~7504165
> *Good!!
> *


  not really, 'cause instead i'll be $10,000 in the hole  as opposed to having extra cash lying around


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 18 2007, 09:41 PM~7504115
> *
> DO SOME SHIT LIKE THIS
> 
> ...



if it was the short 3 liter one... 2wd i prolly would... maybe... or at least some 18s or something...

but its 4wd.. so im not going that direction.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DO SOME SHIT LIKE THIS
















[/quote]


There was a guy here in town that had an Aerostar with hydros just like that when I was in high school (probably about 1991). his had some white patterns on it, but it was about the same shade of purple. Thing used to go OFF!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 18 2007, 09:50 PM~7504187
> * not really, 'cause instead i'll be $10,000 in the hole  as opposed to having extra cash lying around
> *


True, But you have a badass ride!! :biggrin: 



And if I remember correctly, you was gonna sell that car to fix up a 4 door. :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2007, 10:01 PM~7504280
> *True,  But you have a badass ride!!  :biggrin:
> And if I remember correctly,  you was gonna sell that car to fix up a 4 door.  :0  :0
> *


the 71 4 door sold to Japan


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres a pic of my 85 regal


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 18 2007, 09:50 PM~7504187
> * not really, 'cause instead i'll be $10,000 in the hole  as opposed to having extra cash lying around
> *


Why are you redoing it? I thought it was almost done?

You still need the mouldings?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres the hearse , ive put a 90 clip on it now and am starting on the bodywork , my 79 coupe is the other pic, did i mention i love caddys :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MINE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$35.00 DOLLARS IS A HELL OF A DEAL ! EVEN IF IT DONT HAVE THE DOOR MOLDING AND THE HEADLIGHTS AND TRIM ! 








i AM ON THE WAY TO PICK THIS BUT ! I HOPE SBC HASN'T BEAT ME TO IT ! THIS IS ALMOST CLEAN ENOUGH FOR A DERBY CAR ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats what im doing with it at the state fair this year , i have over 3000 invested and cant even get 1500 out of it , some fool offered me 800 , so it goes to the derby this year , ill be sure to post up the video.....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

yo candy its needs some blue rims :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i was wonderin w/you was coming back hows the shop last time i was by it was bbuuussyy!!! 

What RR u workin at and what do they have you doing MOW or what??





> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2007, 07:08 PM~7730478
> *heres the hearse , ive put a 90 clip on it now and am starting on the bodywork , my 79 coupe is the other pic, did i mention i love caddys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

call a muthafucka man ......


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey All:

This is my weekend slammer........ok I only droped it 3 inches










And this is my daily, it's been droped almost 6 inches in the back and stock in the front. Not it needs some 20s.










And this is my project. I've had this thing for 10 years and it's been through every mudd hole in Middle Tennesse. IT's Going UP UP UP if it don't sell pretty soon.










Miloh.


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

heres mine 1999 s10 slammed and on 14s


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

all my ridaz! Groupe Car Club baby!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

crappy pics recently today... not a low low but its my ride


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

love the snorkel


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Apr 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7736339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome rides man..what do u do for a living! Just curious?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Apr 20 2007, 03:35 PM~7736601
> *Awesome rides man..what do u do for a living! Just curious?
> *


sells t-shirts


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

really? I like the shirt he has on, lol


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

i am a personal chef and i have my own clothing line HOODSTAR


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Apr 20 2007, 03:45 PM~7736681
> *i am a personal chef and i have my own clothing line HOODSTAR
> *


i knew u had the clothing line, i was takin a guess at it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Apr 20 2007, 02:45 PM~7736681
> *i am a personal chef and i have my own clothing line HOODSTAR
> *


ANYWAY WE CAN GET MORE PICS OF THE GRAND PRIX ?


AND YOU CAN HIT UP BETO ON A 62 HARD TOP ! AND TWINN / BIGGS HAS THE REAR CONNY KIT !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 03:51 PM~7736713
> *ANYWAY  WE  CAN  GET  MORE  PICS  OF  THE  GRAND PRIX  ?
> AND  YOU  CAN  HIT UP  BETO  ON A  62  HARD  TOP  !  AND  TWINN  / BIGGS  HAS  THE  REAR  CONNY    KIT  !
> *


u wantin to do a replica of the grand prix, rnt ya


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ITS BEEN ON MY MIND FOR A WHILE TO DO A GRAND PRIX. BUT HAVE TO FIND THE RIGHT MODEL TO START WITH.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Apr 20 2007, 12:15 PM~7736478
> *crappy pics recently today... not a low low but its my ride
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats cheating :angry: not i cut my fenders too the lift made me nervous do you have Samurai axles or the stock tracker axles. i got a dana 30 im gonna toss out when we move


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THIS PIC IS FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

WE OUGHT TO DO A BUILD OFF HAVING TO MAKE REPLICAS OF YOUR OWN RIDE.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

YEA THAT WILL BE COO WHO EVER DOES THE BEST JOB GETS SOME FREE SHITS FROM MY CLOTHING LINE!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn hoodstar - looks like your living the dream man :thumbsup:

here is my new daily -- now i just gotta get a clean old chevy


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Apr 20 2007, 04:38 PM~7737110
> *YEA THAT WILL BE COO WHO EVER DOES THE BEST JOB GETS SOME FREE SHITS FROM MY CLOTHING LINE!
> *


sounds good someone get it going


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

> *hey thats cheating  not i cut my fenders too the lift made me nervous do you have Samurai axles or the stock tracker axles. i got a dana 30 im gonna toss out when we move *


just the stock tracker axles packin 5:13's


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

me and my cutty!!!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

heres my van! got bags!!!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

skeazy's cutty!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

got air?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES WHAT I GOT NO LOW-LO'S PERO DAILY DRIVERS.
























98' EXPLORER WITH DA SOUNDS, WAS GOING TO DO MORE WITH IT PERO WIFE STARTED DRIVING IT AFTER HER GRAND AM BROKE DOWN THEN TURNED INTO A FAMILY RIDE, AND TOMORROW IT WILL BE MY SONS. HE TURNS THE BIG ONE SIX AND WHEN I WAS DRUNK ONE DAY A FEW YEARS AGO I PROMISED IT TO HIM WHEN HE TURNED 16 SO HE REAL HAPPY, AND MY WIFE IS ALSO CAUSE NOW SHE CAN HUNT FOR A NEW RIDE, SHE LOOKIN AT THE CHEVY COLORADO'S.








AND THIS IS MY NEW BABY, GOT IT A FEW MONTHS AGO-I GOT MANY IDEAS FOR IT.








ALSO hoodstar THAT WOULD BE A COOL IDEA PERO MY RIDE IS STILL STOCK RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THAT A BAD ASS CUTTY SKEAZ DOG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

SKEAZY THAT CUTTY AND VAN ARE BAD ASS VATO  :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, id have to be out of the 1:1 build off, cuz they dont have amodel of a 91 ford aerostar


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HERES MY 96....GETN JUICED IN A WEEK or TWO....AT THE SAME TIME ILL PUT MY BOOTY KIT N MY E & G GRILL TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn eddie that caddys tight bro  :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 17 2007, 10:57 PM~8124724
> *HERES MY 96....GETN JUICED IN A WEEK or TWO....AT THE SAME TIME ILL PUT MY BOOTY KIT N MY E & G GRILL TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i see a loyalty emblem in the grlle.... what caddy you on ? :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*IS SOMEONE HIDEING????????? *:biggrin: 
NICE RIDE BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THIS IS THE TOPIC I WAS LOOKING FOR.
WELL HERES MY NEW RIDE I HAD POSTED IN RANDUM TOPIC.*


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

Here's me and my car, 2000 Impala. the only thing i did with it was put a streettrends grille. i'll be done paying my sister off for it, then i'll start customizing it.


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

I got a pic of my son in the same spot in my car


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

here is my newest toy, kinda far from a lowrider but im plannin on buildin a 1:1 of it ... 84 K20 10 inchs of lift rollin on 38's just waitin for bigger boots hopefuly 40 or 42 superswampers


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 18 2007, 03:46 PM~8128835
> *here is my newest toy, kinda far from a lowrider but im plannin on buildin a 1:1 of it ... 84 K20 10 inchs of lift rollin on 38's just waitin for bigger boots hopefuly 40 or 42 superswampers
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :0

that looks like it was fun!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i had to jump my bros car the other day, and to get to it, i kinda had to flex it :biggrin:















i love my van uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

john it looked like you was goin wheelin with that thing.....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 18 2007, 05:54 PM~8129614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

it might not be around once its paid off but if i decide to keep it its gonna get bagged and a Z rack using nothing but Pneumatics. dropped 4 inches in the front 3 in the back


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 18 2007, 05:59 PM~8129635
> *it might not be around once its paid off but if i decide to keep it its gonna get bagged and a Z rack using nothing but Pneumatics
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice truck homie keep it,


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8129646
> *thats a nice truck homie keep it,
> *


its a chevy ive had nothing but problems with it lucky for me it was all easy fixes


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 18 2007, 06:01 PM~8129650
> *its a chevy ive had nothing but problems with it lucky for me it was all easy fixes
> *


ill trade you an olds thats nothing but hard fixes.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

my daily, cadillac sts, lowered a bit with some cheapo rims (came with th car) and exhaust work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i like those exhaust


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: my daily/project :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 18 2007, 06:12 PM~8129707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats a clean delta


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is the latest ride. And it is for sale!








One of my old ones








And my daily!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

how much are u asking for the monte?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

$6500 Kandy blue marble paint All leather interior Full sound system Two pump six batt. 350 with headers and flowmasters


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 18 2007, 06:52 PM~8129991
> *$6500 Kandy blue marble paint All leather interior Full sound system Two pump six batt. 350 with headers and flowmasters
> *


you got to show the rag bro...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 18 2007, 05:48 PM~8129561
> *john it looked like you was goin wheelin with that thing.....
> *



oh , ALL DAY!!!!

my van loves to offroad, 4wd, and has some pretty good ground clearance, (even tho the rear rshocks are blown) LOL, but its fun wheelin in it :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2007, 07:12 PM~8130141
> *you got to show the rag bro...
> *


I need to Take better pics first


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 18 2007, 06:12 PM~8129707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew my blue had a twin out there :biggrin: :biggrin: 

only mine is on spokes.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean rides homies....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TATMAN THAT MONTE'S CLEAN BRO. IF I HAD THE FEDIA I WOULD BUY IT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u changed ur avatar from a beautiful monte to that??????take more pics of the monte or sumthin


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 10:07 PM~8131884
> *u changed ur avatar from a beautiful monte to that??????take more pics of the monte or sumthin
> *



does it really matter dude? :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 10:07 PM~8131884
> *u changed ur avatar from a beautiful monte to that??????take more pics of the monte or sumthin
> *


I GOT BORED AND CHANGED IT :biggrin: . I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN COME UP WITH. BUT I REALIZED THE PICS I TAKE ARE THE SAME WAY :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ooooooo ok then


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 10:17 PM~8131974
> *ooooooo ok then
> *


I CHANGED IT TO MY HOMIES 86 FORD LTD


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kool then. do so freely as u wish


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 07:07 PM~8131884
> *u changed ur avatar from a beautiful monte to that??????take more pics of the monte or sumthin
> *


dude.... thats not even your car you reppin in your own avatar....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im not old enuf to drive. so? cant i have my favorite car as my avitar?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 11:23 PM~8132376
> *im not old enuf to drive. so? cant i have my favorite car as my avitar?
> *


No, no you cannot :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Because, you just can't


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what ever


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

bumping a old topic for fun....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

YAY! :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lowrider....hmmmmmmmm-----not here  however, i can lower and raise the car via the airbags with a button !


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont have a 1:1 lowrider, too expensive and its not legal in germany, but thats not the biggest problem 

The main thing is the money! I only have 400€uros a month, cause i still go to the college. And i love alcohol, thats an expensive love Haha

So cheers guys


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

how many dollars is that?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Aug 22 2007, 10:18 AM~8615603
> *I dont have a 1:1 lowrider, too expensive and its not legal in germany, but thats not the biggest problem
> 
> The main thing is the money! I only have 400€uros a month, cause i still go to the college. And i love alcohol, thats an expensive love Haha
> ...



I remember those days not too long ago----but just an fyi for a recent graduate, a sick car is def more of a pay off than a beer belly


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Aug 22 2007, 10:18 AM~8615603
> *I dont have a 1:1 lowrider, too expensive and its not legal in germany, but thats not the biggest problem
> 
> The main thing is the money! I only have 400€uros a month, cause i still go to the college. And i love alcohol, thats an expensive love Haha
> ...



why the hell are they not legal??????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 22 2007, 10:29 AM~8615690
> *why the hell are they not legal??????
> *


phukking germans lol...jkjk


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Because some dumbasses think its not save. Well the german car law sucks thats for shure

400€ = 541 dollar


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

My car


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

sold this truck about 6 months ago



















tuckin 24's


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Replying to How Many Of The Model Builders.... :0 
thats why i cant find time to build anymore.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I am finally gettign things in motion to get my 54 chevy home. 

I left it back in my parents house in Dallas 8 years ago and did not want to bring it here to mexico for a lot of reasons. But I need to get my baby home and finish her up.

since motor was being rebuilt and a lot of stuff chromed out it is not running just needs to be put together. Cusotms here in Mexico are strict about non running cars being brough accross. And right around same time I moved down here my dad moved to Michigan due to his job. Well he is the only person I trust with putting hand work into my baby. And from what he tells me his contact is just about up and he is moving back home. One of the things he promised me was to get it put back together and bring her down for me. :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Heres my truck. Should be laying frame soon...
















I need to take some new pics...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 nice cutty 1ofakinda and nice trucks blitz and layin in so cal. Well I signed up for a job at a grocery store 3 weeks ago and they still haven't called and its kinda pissing me off. But I have new pics of my car.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man that montie is the best. love the rims but i dont think ther cregers are thay?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

they look like rocket rims, almost an ss crager , better looking imo


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Aug 22 2007, 03:32 PM~8618244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(wrong noise from price is right) Your both wrong their Appliance Wheels and was an option my grandmother got on it in 74' off the show room floor :biggrin: .


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

bought it back in '99, 2 pumps 6 batteries... sold it to a friend and just got it back... looks about the same.. just he re-dyed the interior fabric midnight blue again. 

old pic.. from '00 I think.... anyways, was hoppin' down federal and 1st... well you figure it out... BigPoppa can tell you Federal blvd is and was a jacked up pot-hole infested street.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Aug 22 2007, 09:29 PM~8620883
> *bought it back in '99, 2 pumps 6 batteries... sold it to a friend and just got it back... looks about the same.. just he re-dyed the interior fabric midnight blue again.
> 
> old pic.. from '00 I think.... anyways, was hoppin' down federal and 1st... well you figure it out...  BigPoppa can tell you Federal blvd is and was a jacked up pot-hole infested street.
> ...


*Pendejo* :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres the one i owned and sold.. 


















and the caprice i had, than lost title to than scrapped it


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish I had photos of all my old rides on my computer but this is what I got.

My first car, 1965 T-Bird, it was clean. This pic was taken before I bought it off my brother. That's him at about 17 or 18 in front of it back in the late 1970's. ORALE









My old Six Four, Brown Pride, on the cover and centerfold of Street Low









My current Ranflas

My OG Six Four, It's for sale if anyone's interested. That's my bro's bike in front of it.









My Sixty Seven, I built this the way I would of done it back in the early 80's. All OG, laid on 5:20's and hub caps. I still have a few more things to do to it. When it's done I plan on building a 1:25 replica of it. That's my brother's red Sixty next to my ride, I'm almost done building a replica of his ride.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

love the 67 homie....


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

This is a cool thread, Its cool to see all the different rides behind the modelers. Well heres our babies! Right now I drive my 59 ford P.u.
The T-bird used to be my everyday driver, until a year ago, its now getting redone, more to a finished state. ASTRO SUPREMES RULE!








And heres my other project we've been working on! 1963 corvair done up 70"s style. Hopefully done this comin year!
















And heres my girlfriends daily driver! Downtown L.A. every morning.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, old school shit!!! I love it! :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

That Corvair's gonna be bad ass, check out the butterflied back wheels. 
SHAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2007, 12:15 AM~8621880
> *love the 67 homie....
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 23 2007, 12:40 AM~8621960
> *And heres my other project we've been working on! 1963 corvair done up 70"s style. Hopefully done this comin year!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I'm loving this corvair. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, those are some badass rides, especially that Corvair!

I wish I lived in L.A., there is no way in hell you could use any of those cars as daily drivers out here, unless you wanted them to get all messed up!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

everyone has some clean as rides! when i get my 63 caddy home i'll take progress pics and post them here!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 22 2007, 10:44 AM~8615776
> *My car
> 
> 
> ...


JUICE IT!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i always wanted to do a OLD lowlow to with wier wheels or criggers, but perty much like you did ther.
cool cars. where the Tbird?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's my 1978 LTD I picked up monday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2007, 12:02 PM~8625031
> *Here's my 1978 LTD I picked up monday
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i had a space like that to work on my car at least..


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 23 2007, 10:02 PM~8625603
> *i wish i had a space like that to work on my car at least..
> *


Yeah I'm kinda lucky on that part. The barn belongs to a friend of mine who lives about a mile and a half away.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2007, 01:14 PM~8625755
> *Yeah I'm kinda lucky on that part. The barn belongs to a friend of mine who lives about a mile and a half away.
> *


lucky,

im kinda wishin my dad had his shop up already,then his lil one he has now i could prolly use,just put in a good slab of concrete since its dirt floor now,


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: badass oldschool rides highlander :thumbsup: 

and that ltd looks like a perfect oldschool low canidate firefly  


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx! Everyone, That LTD is crying out old skool aint it! And that cutlass is pretty clean too. :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This is my 86 Gti witch isn't really a lowrider but its pretty low!! :biggrin: 

























And this is my 59 Apache that as soon as I get some garage space I'll be wrenching daily!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Firefly, I'm not a Ford guy, but I love that LTD!!! There is a '72 LTD 2-door sitting for sale a couple miles from my house. Powder blue with a black vinyl top. The thing is in mint condition! I stopped and looked at it a couple weeks ago, but dude wasn't home, so i don't know how much he wants for it . It's been sitting there for a while, so he probably wants too much.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I've already posted my S-10 and all my old rides in this thread, but I don't think I've posted the family rides in here yet, except for my brother's bagged Monte, so here they are.

My Dad's Avalanche,











My brother's daily driver GTO,











My dad's and brother's rides together,











and my '64 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88, "The Bucket". It's been sitting behind my dad's barn for the past 3 years. I thought I had it sold, but the guy that bought it never came to pick it up. She's a little rough on the outside, but the interior is clean, and the 394 runs like a dream! The transmission sucks though. All the chrome trim is in my dad's barn.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

give me your garage......


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Heres some more of the cars at my house

MY DADS 57 GMC P/U









HIS 53' CHEVY P/U









AND HIS 72' AMC JAVELIN


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 24 2007, 02:43 PM~8634007
> *Heres some more of the cars at my house
> 
> MY DADS 57 GMC P/U
> ...


 hey homie i have a 56 gmc pickup and the bumper grille and turn signals are way different , i know from 2nd series 55-57 were the same style , but it looks like you have chevy grille turns and bumper. my question being this, did you guys change that stuff out, because i cant fing a gmc grillebar anywhere....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 24 2007, 02:58 PM~8634099
> *hey homie i have a 56 gmc pickup and the bumper grille and turn signals are way different , i know from 2nd series 55-57 were the same style , but it looks like you have chevy grille turns and bumper. my question being this, did you guys change that stuff out, because i cant fing a gmc grillebar anywhere....
> *


NO. MY DAD BOUGHT IT LIKE THIS ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO. ME AND HIM ARE LOOKING FOR ALL THE GMC PARTS FOR IT. IT ALSO HAS A PONTIAC 327 IN IT W/ 3 ON THE TREE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 24 2007, 03:05 PM~8634141
> *NO.  MY DAD BOUGHT IT LIKE THIS ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO.  ME AND HIM ARE LOOKING FOR ALL THE GMC PARTS FOR IT.   IT ALSO HAS A PONTIAC 327 IN IT W/ 3 ON THE TREE.
> *


good luck i have been searching all over for the correct guages , and front end parts . when you do find gmc parts , there beat to hell . chevs are sooo much easier , just pick up a catalog and order , but that takes the fun out of it...... :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 24 2007, 03:08 PM~8634162
> *good luck i have been searching all over for the correct guages , and front end parts . when you do find gmc parts , there beat to hell . chevs are sooo much easier , just pick up a catalog and order , but that takes the fun out of it...... :cheesy:
> *


YEP. LAST TIME I DID A SEARCH AND I FOUND SOME FRONT END PARTS IN GOOD CONDITION JUST NEED TO TAKE SOME STEEL WOOL TO IT AND BUFF IT.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 24 2007, 03:08 PM~8634162
> *good luck i have been searching all over for the correct guages , and front end parts . when you do find gmc parts , there beat to hell . chevs are sooo much easier , just pick up a catalog and order , but that takes the fun out of it...... :cheesy:
> *


You oughta try finding parts for a '72 GMC Sprint!!!! Talk about IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All you got to do is look up Victory Motors ! The'll Have what you need !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 24 2007, 03:18 PM~8634239
> *You oughta try finding parts for a '72 GMC Sprint!!!! Talk about IMPOSSIBLE!
> *


try finding a bed for a 72 chevy longhorn..... 9 1/2 foot bed..... damn near impossible, thats the other thing on my list.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8634264
> *try finding a bed for a 72 chevy longhorn..... 9 1/2 foot bed..... damn near impossible, thats the other thing on my list.....
> *


I thought the longhorn had a 8 1/2 foot bed?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HA I BEAT YOU ALL. TRY FINDING PARTS FOR A 72' AMC JAVELIN SST


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

I WANT THAT AMC, and that 1978 LTD.is UBER CLEAN


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 24 2007, 05:05 PM~8634141
> *NO.  MY DAD BOUGHT IT LIKE THIS ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO.  ME AND HIM ARE LOOKING FOR ALL THE GMC PARTS FOR IT.  IT ALSO HAS A PONTIAC 327 IN IT W/ 3 ON THE TREE.
> *


 Never heard of a Pontiac 327. I know they did a 326. Oh well, Live and learn.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 24 2007, 03:30 PM~8634332
> *HA I BEAT YOU ALL.  TRY FINDING PARTS FOR A 72' AMC JAVELIN SST
> *


Trust me man, when I tell someone I need parts for a GMC Sprint, they're like, "what's a GMC Sprint?". At least most people know what a Javelin is!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

been build 1:1 since i was 14 (actually started real cars before models). This is my latest car

also for sale




























link for sale topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356697


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a badass Cutty BRAVO! Gotta love them T-tops!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 24 2007, 03:40 PM~8634415
> *Trust me man, when I tell someone I need parts for a GMC Sprint, they're like, "what's a GMC Sprint?". At least most people know what a Javelin is!
> *


NO. WHEN PEOPLE SEE A 68 OR 69 AMC JAVELIN OR AMX THEY KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT WHEN THEY SEE A 70-73 JAVELIN OR AMX THEY SAY IS THAT A MUSTANG AND IT DOES LOOK LIKE A MUSTANG BUT IT'S A JAVELIN. OH AND IT TOOK ME LONG TIME TO KNOW WHAT A SPRINT IS TILL I SAW ONE AND I THOUGHT TO MYSELF WHY DID SOMEONE PUT GMC EMBLEMS ON AN EL CAMINO :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 24 2007, 04:48 PM~8634870
> *NO.  WHEN PEOPLE SEE A 68 OR 69 AMC JAVELIN OR AMX THEY KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT WHEN THEY SEE A 70-73 JAVELIN OR AMX THEY SAY IS THAT A MUSTANG AND IT DOES LOOK LIKE A MUSTANG BUT IT'S A JAVELIN.
> *


I feel ya Vato. :biggrin: 

I'm just sayin', Javelins as a whole are alot more common than a GMC Sprint. In all my 32 years, I have only seen 2 Sprints. One was a '75, and the other is the '72 that I am trying to help my friend find parts for. The guy he bought it off of took all the GMC and Sprint specific parts off of it, and converted it to an El Camino. He asked the guy if he still had the Sprint parts, and he said that he had thrown them out years ago!!! :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 24 2007, 04:55 PM~8634924
> *I feel ya Vato.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm just sayin', Javelins as a whole are alot more common than a GMC Sprint. In all my 32 years, I have only seen 2 Sprints. One was a '75, and the other is the '72 that I am trying to help my friend find parts for. The guy he bought it off of took all the GMC and Sprint specific parts off of it, and converted it to an El Camino. He asked the guy if he still had the Sprint parts, and he said that he had thrown them out years ago!!! :uh:
> *


HE MUST HAVE BEEN STUPID TO THROW THOSE KINDS OF PARTS AWAY PARTS AWAY :angry: . AND WHY DID HE JUST GO AND LOOK FOR AN ELCO :uh: .


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well here my two that i owned right out of high school...bout 10 years ago, on the left 86 ranger slammed to the weeds with a 5/6" belltech drop, dream beams, toxic shocks, flip kit and a cut thru to the system--Viper GTS blue paint, next to it is the screamer 93 ranger 4.0 5 speed, custom paint and ground effects, sold both of them a few years ago








heres the car i had in high school with the truck i had after high school, 71 Pontiac Lemans ( guys at school thought it was a GTO), 350 stock with quadrajet, white interior sold it for $1250 w/o the rims...her name was Misre








me with my ranger








my dads 63 galaxie convertible XL 500, and my brothers 68 ranger custom ( in the process of being rebuilt--the third time)








my dads 57 ford fairlane 500 2 door hardtop, custom paint--now has a continental kit put on by my dad, show winner--traded a 99 lightning + boot for this one, its worth it too.









he also has a 70 Charger R/T in the process of being rebuilt, no pics at this time, 440 Magnum, plum crazy purple, engines been rebuilt with a mild cam & shift kit, ya can see i was raised around a badass set of cars... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN SLAMMED SONOMA THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS RIDES. MY DAD TOLD ME STORIES OF THE CARS HE HAD :biggrin: AND I'M KINDA PISSED AT HIM FOR LETTING FAMILY MEMBERS USE THEM AND WIND UP SELLING THEM :angry: BUT AT LEAST HE HAD ONE CAR THAT HE DIDN'T LET FAMILY MEMBERS USE BUT IT WAS TOTALED  .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

my dad is currently workin on a 41 gmc truck,we just got the new v8 in it last weekend,and got the motor runnin..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 24 2007, 03:47 PM~8634481
> *That's a badass Cutty BRAVO! Gotta love them T-tops!
> *



hell yea, I watched the build up of that one. Nice ass cutty!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 25 2007, 08:17 AM~8636992
> *hell yea,  I watched the build up of that one.  Nice ass cutty!
> *


thanks my guy


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 24 2007, 03:28 PM~8634321
> *I thought the longhorn had a 8 1/2 foot bed?
> *


yep you win my pops brought the truck over today . 8 and a half it is ...  

factory padded dash , factory a/c , p/s. lighter delete, but has ashtray :dunno: . 130,xxx miles on original motor. drives like a new caddy amd sounds like one too .


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn thats a long ass truck. I think a long bed compared to that bed, it would look like a short bed compared to it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you can see where the added , its only 6 inches longer and 3/4 ton.......


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

paisa?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Aug 27 2007, 06:28 AM~8649023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my homie has those same wheels on his mustang. but this is what his LTD looks like its on 14'' cragar with standards up front and reverse in the rear


















This is my primos truck before he got it repainted. now this is paisa cause he had all the chrome on it then


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not really? wheres the visors, goofy ass stripes, headlikght covers that are painted , etc.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Aug 27 2007, 08:28 AM~8649023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got those same wheels sitting in storage minus the caps


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 27 2007, 08:48 AM~8649579
> *not really? wheres the visors, goofy ass stripes, headlikght covers that are painted , etc.....
> *


Actually people from Durango, Mexico do their trucks different cause thats the way he liked it. now he took the chrome lettering, and scorpions off, he had a set of 15x10 wheels that he got rid of and is getting him a set of 20'' wheels from a dodge hemi, his seat cover and steering wheel cover are ostrich(spell check) skin, the gas cover is a polished aluminum with 2 screws holding it in, jerry rigged his whole stereo system, he tried that rattle can of alclad paint they sell on his grill to make it chrome, he uses my black magic interior shine to shine his tires. i'll get pics of his truck later today cause in an hour i have to get ready for school.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

couple new pics of my new 99 hoe, killed the yukon and had to replace it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8656124
> *couple new pics of my new 99 hoe, killed the yukon and had to replace it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how did you kill the hoe? 

is that it in the background?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

new pic of blue...new header panel on





















white leather interior(round 1 of cleanin up after sittin for a year)


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 27 2007, 10:25 PM~8656171
> *how did you kill the hoe?
> 
> is that it in the background?
> *


yep that was the yukon in the backgound of the one pic from the day i said good bye :uh: , ended up 100 KPH down the road thew the clip outta the Ujoint took the tranny and shit out, wasnt worth dumpin the money into fixin it, and my buddys dad just happend to be sellin the hoe, origanal owner, always garaged kept and always pampered anything ever done was done in the dealership, plus the upgrade to leather and a couple other goodies is even better, less than 24 hours of ownin it i was in the performace shop and tint shop, as it is now has FIPK, magnaflow catback, hypertech programer,my old 18's wrapped in some nice 285 60 18's that will not break loose... Next some headers E fan's and ive been debating on either a vortec S/c or a STS turbo kit :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 27 2007, 10:11 PM~8656653
> *yep that was the yukon in the backgound of the one pic from the day i said good bye  :uh: , ended up 100 KPH down the road thew the clip outta the Ujoint took the tranny and shit out, wasnt worth dumpin the money into fixin it, and my buddys dad just happend to be sellin the hoe, origanal owner, always garaged kept and always pampered anything ever done was done in the dealership, plus the upgrade to leather and a couple other goodies is even better, less than 24 hours of ownin it i was in the performace shop and tint shop, as it is now has FIPK, magnaflow catback, hypertech programer,my old 18's wrapped in some nice 285 60 18's that will not break loose...  Next some headers E fan's and ive been debating on either a vortec S/c or a STS turbo kit  :biggrin:
> *


if you gonna go big power with a charger i would recommend a rebuild homie,otherwise a SMALL s/c should work fine,nothin over 8 pounds of boost..


i would change out them steps to somethin a lil smaller too,maybe the tube step..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 28 2007, 10:21 PM~8665721
> *if you gonna go big power with a charger i would recommend a rebuild homie,otherwise a SMALL s/c should work fine,nothin over 8 pounds of boost..
> i would change out them steps to somethin a lil smaller too,maybe the tube step..
> *


 :0 No steps!! No fat bettys!!! He may be on to something!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 29 2007, 08:05 PM~8673904
> * :0 No steps!! No fat bettys!!! He may be on to something!!! :scrutinize:
> *


lol, ya but i need the runnin boards on for when your getto ass gets into my truck... Oh ya what are you doin on friday ? may be takin the hoe to the track :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 29 2007, 11:15 PM~8675300
> *lol, ya but i need the runnin boards on for when your getto ass gets into my truck... Oh ya what are you doin on friday ? may be takin the hoe to the track :biggrin:
> *


Goin to Osoyoss B.C. *****!! Seadooing and shit!!! 215hp of pure hell on the open water!!! Be skipping across that shit like a pebble ... :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Wheres our fuckin invite hahahaha JK


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 28 2007, 12:35 AM~8656292
> *new pic of blue...new header panel on
> 
> 
> ...


get some degreaser and mix it little over half with water, like 60/40 and spray them seats down, and use a scrub brush and scrub them, than mit the seats with some soapy water, t han vaccuum them off  itll look new again, might want to do them twice, but dont let it dry on t here itll fade the seats


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Aug 30 2007, 02:03 AM~8675887
> *Wheres our fuckin invite hahahaha JK
> *


Fucker even if I did invite your ass you wouldn't come regardless!!! :angry:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is my cutlass I've been workin on lately. Its on 22" DUB Creams with 255/30/22. No lift and no cut. Fast bags are in the works.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Aug 30 2007, 07:19 AM~8676637
> *Here is my cutlass I've been workin on lately. Its on 22" DUB Creams with 255/30/22. No lift and no cut. Fast bags are in the works.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I like to hear, job security! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 30 2007, 12:23 AM~8675688
> *Goin to Osoyoss B.C. *****!! Seadooing and shit!!! 215hp of pure hell on the open water!!!  Be skipping across that shit like a pebble ... :biggrin:
> *


How long of a drive is it out there..... tryin to find somthing to get into trouble this weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 30 2007, 03:43 PM~8680174
> *How long of a drive is it out there..... tryin to find somthing to get into trouble this weekend..  :biggrin:
> *


9 hour drive get er done!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well I got me some winter spokes. I'll probably be picking up some reverse 14x7s this spring but these will do for the winter


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

here is what is planned for my 1:1 over the winter... 
do the bd... and some more airbrushing...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats gonna look sweet bro!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 30 2007, 01:07 AM~8675893
> *get some degreaser and mix it little over half with water, like 60/40 and spray them seats down, and use a scrub brush and scrub them, than mit the seats with some soapy water, t han vaccuum them off    itll look new again, might want to do them twice, but dont let it dry on t here itll fade the seats
> *


i have cleaned em,but they are gettin redone..


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

im still working on my first model build but heres my daily/project monte









before euro clip










euro clip installed


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

*HERES MY 2 RIDER PROJECTS*

MY RIDERS

THATS MY TWO 1:1 CARS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 16 2007, 12:58 AM~9011586
> *HERES MY 2 RIDER PROJECTS
> 
> MY RIDERS
> ...


i got few parts for cutty....
front window trim
all interior plastic 
a/c vents
bottom halves of door panels
couple other things ill check on


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 16 2007, 05:34 AM~9012321
> *i got few parts for cutty....
> front window trim
> all interior plastic
> ...


HEY MANG WHATS UP WITH THAT FRONT WINDOW TRIM?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I GOT A 64IMPALA 84 CUTLASS AND A 84 CAPRICE 2DR :cheesy: ALL BEIN WORK ON


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 17 2007, 01:42 AM~9020161
> *I GOT A 64IMPALA 84 CUTLASS AND A 84 CAPRICE 2DR  :cheesy: ALL BEIN WORK ON
> *


pics?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres what ive been working on for the past 2 months, and ya the 2 little rascals in the pic r my kiddlings :biggrin:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Mar 11 2007, 02:33 PM~7455943
> *my old ride sold it last summer
> 
> 
> ...


y in the hell did you sell it


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 25 2007, 07:46 PM~9085359
> *well heres what ive been working on for the past 2 months, and ya the 2 little rascals in the pic r my kiddlings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks kinda like Ryan's Cutty. :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 26 2007, 12:31 PM~9089820
> *Looks kinda like Ryan's Cutty. :0
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 17 2007, 12:42 AM~9020161
> *I GOT A 64IMPALA 84 CUTLASS AND A 84 CAPRICE 2DR  :cheesy: ALL BEIN WORK ON
> *


how bout you just send me that caprice


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 26 2007, 09:58 PM~9093029
> *how bout you just send me that caprice
> *


ILL SEND U A PIC THATS IT :biggrin:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

my ride, don't think it actually qualifies as a lowrider. The black hondas mines too. Thinkin of goin with black wheels on it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 31 2007, 10:25 AM~9122666
> *my ride, don't think it actually qualifies as a lowrider. The black hondas mines too. Thinkin of goin with black wheels on it.
> 
> 
> ...


nope i dont think it qualifies either 

but it dont look badd :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Oct 16 2007, 04:44 PM~9012724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Do you have more pics of the Grand Prix? Very nice!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres some better pics of my (Cruzinlow Cutlass) 























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 5 2007, 09:59 PM~9164310
> *heres some better pics of my (Cruzinlow Cutlass)
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 14"s!?!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

I love low lows, but I live in dallas, so switches are out of the question for a daily driver. I do want to build something juiced soon though


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE SIX4?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY RIDE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 5 2007, 11:20 PM~9164763
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE SIX4?
> 
> 
> ...


Sold it about 3 weeks ago at Pomona swap meet for $13,500.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MY DAILY DRIVERS. MY SON BORROWS THE ACCORD AFTER TOTALLY HIS 10 DAY OLD ACCORD.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 6 2007, 12:27 AM~9165087
> *MY DAILY DRIVERS. MY SON BORROWS THE ACCORD AFTER TOTALLY HIS 10 DAY OLD ACCORD.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i thougt this forum was for model cars :nono:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Nov 6 2007, 01:26 PM~9168122
> *i thougt this forum was for model cars  :nono:
> *


Read the topic name homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 12:21 AM~9164766
> *MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 6 2007, 01:33 PM~9168186
> *Read the topic name homie
> *


this should have went in the random one


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> lets see your rides.... and *no this shouldnt be in randumb shit.... because i think we ALL need to see eachothers rides....*
> and even if you wanna post your ride... even if its not lowlow... jsut see what we all drive daily...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 11 2007, 04:37 PM~7456417
> *My Project  :sold:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9164338
> *Are those 14"s!?!
> *


yeah i got the 14s from my homie but im gonna put 13s on it next spring :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 12 2007, 12:35 AM~7459331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rust started eating this up right behind the body flares when they were on truck ! I took them off and cut the rust away and just keep driving it ! No sence in wasting money on a work truck ! 


I bought the truck wreck in 95 for $500.00 with 88,000 miles on it ! It now has almost 250,000 ! Only repairs i did (not including fixing the frame and rebuilding the 4x4 due to the crash ) was your common wearout work ! Belts , hoses, 1 water pump , 1 alternator , Truck uses no oil , doesn't smoke and files 90 mph down the highway allday long ! It been a great truck ! 



I just bought this ! 










Its got 106,000 1 owner car ! They hit a deer and i was going to fix it ! But they went out bought a new Impala SS ! I dropped $2000.00 Car is super clean ** Other then hitting the deer ** I done put the new headlight in and front bumper on ! It need a hood and a driver side mirrior ! They are still driving it till Dec 7th ! Thats when there Impala should be deliveried ! 

MUST BE NICE TO HAVE MONEY LIKE THAT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is my rusty ford Fairlane from 63.320 hp  JONAS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not the same year as yours this is 62 ! 










I have seen 63's on ebay offten if you want to try and build your ride in scale !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Nov 20 2007, 12:58 PM~9266828
> *This is my rusty ford Fairlane from 63.320 hp  JONAS
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ford ! If that EQ stops working dont trash it ! I need it for parts Hit me up when its nolonger any good !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

My new lowrider, and the reason why I havent been around so much lately  I totaled numero 1, the mercedes-----and had to shop for numero 2, the bmw 


















NOT YOUR CLASSIC LOWRIDER, but my car sits lower than most lowriders, and drives like its on rails


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres my 87 5th ave. gonna be juicein it this spring









and heres my project after i get my 5th juiced,a 73 dart sport


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I CALL BULL SHIT ! 



Last time you posted up a Range rover ! the before that was Another BMW ! 


What are you doing mitch ? Running a car lot or Just linking pics to look like a mad baller ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 01:37 PM~9267098
> *heres my 87 5th ave. gonna be juicein it this spring
> 
> 
> ...


I would save your juice money and for get about that 73 ! It needs alot ! Plus the way the roof rolled that a pillar car isn't worth drop money in ! Put all you time and money into that Cordoba next to it ! Haven't seen many of them juiced on 13x7's ! :biggrin: Plus its a T-TOP car ! roll that shit bumpin and hittin 3 !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 02:42 PM~9267139
> *I  would  save  your  juice  money  and  for get  about  that  73  !    It  needs  alot    !  Plus    the  way  the  roof    rolled  that  a  pillar    car  isn't  worth    drop  money  in !    Put  all  you  time  and  money  into  that    Cordoba    next  to  it !    Haven't  seen    many  of  them  juiced  on  13x7's  ! :biggrin:
> *


well i already have the pumps,noids,cylinders,battery cable and and steel for the bat rack. i just need hoses,motors,and batts. 

i have a roof and cowl for the dart its just a matter of cuttin the old of and weldin the new on. ill only really have to buy the rear 1/4s and a patch for the left front floor pan. 

and the car next to it is a 79 magnum (same body as a doba). its rotted out like a mofo and the rear leafs are through the trunk floor


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 12:48 PM~9267179
> *well i already have the pumps,noids,cylinders,battery cable and and steel for the bat rack. i just need hoses,motors,and batts.
> 
> i have a roof and cowl for the dart its just a matter of cuttin the old of and weldin the new on. ill only really have to buy the rear 1/4s and a patch for the left front floor pan.
> ...


find you a clean cordoba and fix it up,trust me its worth the wait and worth the money lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 20 2007, 02:58 PM~9267246
> *find you a clean cordoba and fix it up,trust me its worth the wait and worth the money lil homie :biggrin:
> *


i would like to find another magnum or doba but they are gettin rare. magnums were only produced in 78 and 79. dobas were produced 75 or 6 to 79,80 they changed the bodystyle. i have all the parts to fix the dart besides the parts mentioned above theres more pics on my cardomain page


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 01:03 PM~9267301
> *i would like to find another magnum or doba but they are gettin rare. magnums were only produced in 78 and 79. dobas were produced 75 or 6 to 79,80 they changed the bodystyle. i have all the parts to fix the dart besides the parts mentioned above theres more pics on my cardomain page
> *


ok


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody with a real car need a T.P.I.????




















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374849


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 20 2007, 01:26 PM~9267471
> *anybody with a real car need a T.P.I.????
> 
> 
> ...


too bad it dont bolt onto a rocket 350 lil homie... :biggrin: 

best of luck


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 12:38 PM~9267106
> *I  CALL  BULL SHIT  !
> Last  time  you    posted  up  a Range  rover  !  the  before  that  was  Another  BMW  !
> What  are  you  doing  mitch ?    Running a  car  lot  or  Just  linking    pics  to  look  like  a  mad    baller  ! :biggrin:
> *



lol----Last time I posted RANGE ROVER, was 4 months ago bro----I have had 6 cars in the last year, every car I have bought i have paid cash, and sold for atleast 3000 profit, I traded the range rover for the mercedes and paid $3500 to boot, I had the mercedes for 3 weeks and totaled it, I just bought the e46 bmw from baltimore maryland, it was a feature in performance bmw magazine-----www.e46fanatics.com, search TOPAZ/TANIN RED------look at my threads, I bought it from the 2nd owner 1 week ago and had it shipped back to florida where it originated from.

I dont bullshit, ive never had a shitty car but nice try.....just in case you dont believe me, ehre are a few more pics taken with the cell phone, thanks....
IF YOU WANT A PIC OF THE CHECK I WROTE FOR THE CAR, I CAN POST THAT TOO--IT WAS THE BIGGEST CHECK OF MY LIFE, SO I SNAPPED A PIC WITH MY CELL PHONE.......CALL BULLSHIT, but youll lose this one mini, you may pump out a ton of models, but this is what I do.

Pics----you can tell a difference between the pics from the magazine, and my pics, it was a feature in performance bmw magazine when the first owner owned it, he built it and did al the mods, i bought it as is....want a mod list, i have that too---or u can just look at my threads on the sight....


































































WANT THE VIN NUMBER? mileage, etc? pic of the odometer? got that too-----also have tons of pics of the benz that I took before wrecking, along with pics of the wrecked damage----want pics of that for more proof that I DONT BULLSHIT?

want a pic of the bill of sale for the bmw? 

not sure what else you need, but again, i dont bullshit when it comes to real cars.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

owned..... about time.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

wow nice beemer


----------



## big brown (Sep 29, 2007)

a 63 impaa i saw at a show
























and then u got my daily driver my 64 4 door


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 20 2007, 03:27 PM~9268023
> *wow nice beemer
> *


'Thanks bro

MOD LIST:

Vehicle:
2001 Bmw 325ci 
Topas Blau/tanin Red
Sports Package
Cold Weather Package
Xenon Auto Leveling Headlights
Park Distance Control
Rear Sun Shade
Third Headrest

Exterior:
Full ///m3 -technik Ii Body Kit
Hamann ///m3 Brake Ducts Custom Fitted & Molded 
///m Clubsport Splitters Molded 
///m3 Hood
///m3 Side Mirrors
Racing Dynamics Roof Spoiler
Bmw Csl Custom Trunk
Topas Blau Headlight Trim
Custom Jet Black Roof
Custom Jet Black Kidney Grill
Custom Jet Black Window Trim
Molded Front Reflectors 
Tints 20% All Around 55% Windsheild
Keyhole Cover

Suspension:
H&r (29484) Sport Springs
Koni Sport Adjustable Shocks
///m3 Front Strut Brace

Wheels And Tires: 
Velocity Motoring Csl 19x8.5f 19x9.5r
Goodyear Eagle F1 Gsd3
235/35/r19 F 265/30/r19 R

Engine:
Gruppem Carbon Fiber Intake
Rogue Engineering Power Pulleys 
Custom Dual Exhaust With Dual 76mm Tips
Fiber Design Carbon Fiber Engine Lid
Fiber Design Carbon Fiber Radiator Snout
Fiber Design Carbon Fiber Ecu Cover
Fiber Design Carbon Fiber Air Pump Cover

Lighting:
4300k H.i.d. Fog Lights
Predator Chromiumddes 
Front Corner Light Delete Mod

Interior: 
///m3 Steering Wheel
///m3 Dead Pedal
///m3 Rear View Mirror
///m Illuminated 5sp Shift Knob
///m Clubsport Door Sills
European Center Tray
Gloss Black Interior Trim

I.c.e.:
Pioneer Avh-p6500dvd
Pioneer Avic 80 Navigation
Jl Audio 300/2 Amplifier
Jl Audio 500/1 Amplifier
Cdt Audio Hd62
Jl Audio 10w6v2 (x2)





PLANS:::
carbon fiber vorsteiner console
carbon fiber tool box
carbon fiber airbox
alcantera headliner, pillars, dash, visors
tvs in visors and headrest
supercharger
flossman widebody and hre's a while down the road


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hate to see a pic of u.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 03:57 PM~9268265
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Living it up in Florida


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 20 2007, 04:15 PM~9267902
> *owned..... about time.....
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU SCREAM IN ! 



He didn't own me fuck stick ! He answered a ? 


unluck you Mitch can take joke ! Thats 2 more things he does ! NOT BUILD and Slangs rides ! 


And by the 1 pic of the opened trunk he buys new undies ! Something you should try to do at least once a year !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

One of my homeboys jus gave me an 81 2 door Chev Malibu!!! Not sure yet if I will Lowride it or Pro mod it!!! I will post pics of it some time this coming weekend!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 20 2007, 05:41 PM~9268668
> *One of my homeboys jus gave me an 81 2 door Chev Malibu!!! Not sure yet if I will Lowride it or Pro mod it!!! I will post pics of it some time this coming weekend!!!
> *


You snag a real one or the resin kit ?


if its real Make sure before you dump money in it TJ Check the rear frame rails ! They have a bad rust problem ! I Have repleaced many of them , On elco's also !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 05:45 PM~9268695
> *You  snag  a  real  one  or  the  resin kit  ?
> if  its  real    Make  sure  before  you  dump  money  in it  TJ  Check the  rear  frame  rails  !  They  have  a  bad  rust    problem  !  I  Have  repleaced    many  of  them    ,  On  elco's  also !
> *


It's a real 1:1 car and I know the front frame is fucked I will have to drop some duckets into it as the car has been around shit since atleast 95 and has been sitting on his dads farm since damn near 97 or so!!! I havent seen ity in quite some time but I am going to take a look at it this weekend and see if its worth a re-birth!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahaha yall assholes lol-----pink tennis racket cover, not mine----calvin klein panty box, also not mine----I do have a girlfriend you jerkoffs-----hmmm, maybe i should clean my shit out before snapping a pic next time lol, i dont crossdress rest assured....and who fucking plays tennis anyways? haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 20 2007, 01:59 PM~9268803
> *hahahaha yall assholes lol-----pink tennis racket cover, not mine----calvin klein panty box, also not mine----I do have a girlfriend you jerkoffs-----hmmm, maybe i should clean my shit out before snapping a pic next time lol, i dont crossdress rest assured....and who fucking plays tennis anyways? haha
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

RIIIIIGGHHTTT! your girl wears ****** tighties! :roflmao:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Featured on the Nov 2007 LRM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 04:40 PM~9268662
> *WHAT  THE  FUCK  YOU  SCREAM  IN !
> He  didn't  own  me  fuck  stick !  He  answered  a  ?
> unluck  you    Mitch  can  take  joke !    Thats  2  more  things  he  does  !  NOT  BUILD    and  Slangs  rides  !
> ...



haha mini you assbag  Funny thing is i didnt even notice that undie box in there till yall pointed it out, my gfs personal trashcan lmao------BIATCH


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 03:57 PM~9268265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hate it, heres a pic of me bwaha









busted, found my size 0 womens panties in the trunk lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 20 2007, 03:08 PM~9269269
> *hate it, heres a pic of me bwaha
> 
> 
> ...












where?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 MALETHONGOWNED


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big brown (Sep 29, 2007)

> a 63 impaa i saw at a show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: here's mine age 14


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I finally put some wires on my '63 here is a before and after pic....
I still have the steel wheels and hubcaps, im keeping them in case
i want to bring it back to stock someday....

Before


> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Mar 11 2007, 03:31 PM~7455934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


After


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 21 2007, 03:34 PM~9276163
> *:dunno:  :dunno: here's mine age 14
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride little hommie
You bring that eye for style into your 1:1 car & it would be a force to wreckin with


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice ride homie!!!!




> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 22 2007, 04:24 AM~9280787
> *I finally put some wires on my '63 here is a before and after pic....
> I still have the steel wheels and hubcaps, im keeping them in case
> i want to bring it back to stock someday....
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Not a lolo, but this is how I roll..... 00 Jetta w/a Golf front end! "Getta Fabalous"


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 22 2007, 08:19 PM~9285063
> *Not a lolo, but this is how I roll..... 00 Jetta w/a Golf front end! "Getta Fabalous"
> 
> 
> ...


Show car in the weekends, daily on the weekdays. Lookin Good Bro!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cant tell from here

but that bad boy needs a big intercooler up front :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice looking Jetta!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 09:02 PM~9284653
> *nice ride homie!!!!
> *


Thanks rollin


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 23 2007, 07:13 AM~9286773
> *cant tell from here
> 
> but that bad boy needs a big intercooler up front :biggrin:
> *


It's a 2.slow. Might be going up forsale once I get my MKII Golf running. Planning on p/u a 1.8T GTI


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 23 2007, 07:29 AM~9286799
> *Very nice looking Jetta!!!
> *


Thanks bro....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont know if you consider these lolo's but heres my whips 

2000 Silverado with a couple things done























































Draggin the bitch 











the ostrich interior 





















My bagged and body dropped 93

Fresh from the shop









Aint nothin like goin 65 on the freeway at this height. I can reach out and drag knuckle. LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 09:03 PM~9291248
> *I dont know if you consider these lolo's but heres my whips
> 
> 2000 Silverado with a couple things done
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
VERY VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 10:03 PM~9291248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man i love to have the 93 ! Where u live fool ! I'd give up my whole collection to take over this project ! 


DID I FORGET TO MENTION I PAINT REAL RIDES FOR EXTRA CASH ! :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL Homie! I am sellin it possibly when I am finished with fabbing the rear frame. I did a new frame from the firewall back. Did some twisted bars and shit over the C notch in the rear frame and what not... Got plenty more stuff to do.. LOL... I'll trade you my truck for all your models! LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 12:45 AM~9292460
> *LOL Homie! I am sellin it possibly when I am finished with fabbing the rear frame. I did a new frame from the firewall back. Did some twisted bars and shit over the C notch in the rear frame and what not... Got plenty more stuff to do.. LOL...3wheel ! You think i am bullshittin brother !
> 
> Id pay your gas , food , and lodge to bring it ! BOX UP EVERYKIT I HAVE Built , unbuilt , I have about 90 all out show built rides ! About 30 just old builders that i have never left behind ! FUCK IT ! I give the god damn hobby room ! There are only 5 builts kits that i need to keep and like 6 unbuilt ! They were gifts !*


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit bro... does this include all your unbuilt models too?? How many unbuilts you got?? LOL! This is seriously starting to interest me... The whole hobby room??? God damn brother.... This could work out! LOL!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn bring a big ass trailer, his room is full! :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats what I was thinkin homie.....How the fuck am I gonna move all them kits?? hahaha


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I dunno how your gonna move em but i got a place you can store em! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 12:58 AM~9292526
> *Shit bro... does this include all your unbuilt models too?? How many unbuilts you got??  LOL! This is seriously starting to interest me... The whole hobby room??? God damn brother.... This could work out! LOL!!
> *



ABout 90 unbuilt kit ! About 11 resin kits ! A ton parts , all my tools ! NO AIR COMPRESSOR ! I need that  to paint shit ! LOL ! But I done told the wife if i had a chance to buy another project ride i would sale my collection ! I am a Ture builder 3wheel ! Nothing i got i can't rebuild again !  LOL!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

That is true my friend.... I have seen your stuff and its fuckin amazing.... Let me think on it bro... Maybe I could haul back all the kits in a van or something hahha..... Or a U haul or some shit.... I'd like to do it.. just gotta see if all is reasonable. LOL... I'll post more pics for you to see in just a bit.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 24 2007, 02:09 AM~9292564
> *I dunno how your gonna move em but i got a place you can store em! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 01:06 AM~9292553
> *Thats what I was thinkin homie.....How the fuck am I gonna move all them kits?? hahaha
> *



I'll help you pack !  I 'll give the cases , shelfs , bottled paints ! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

send mini collection to my house i keep em for ya lololol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lotz of storage


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2007, 12:22 AM~9292607
> *I'll  help you  pack !   I 'll  give  the  cases  ,  shelfs  ,    bottled  paints  !    :biggrin:
> *



LOL.. Damn homie... And I was just gonna sell this truck and spend most of it on my hobby room and more supplies/kits lol... So this is a good trade offer... I'll have to think about coming out there... then we will work something out. Cause I built this truck and I had plans to build a 85 C-10 anyways.....Shit... I got some thinkin to do bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 01:24 AM~9292616
> *LOL.. Damn homie... And I was just gonna sell this truck and spend most of it on my hobby room and more supplies/kits lol... So this is a good trade offer... I'll have to think about coming out there... then we will work something out. Cause I built this truck and I  had plans to build a 85 C-10 anyways.....Shit... I got some thinkin to do bro.
> *



Where you live at ?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Minnesota... I thought you lived in cali lol damn mo is a hell of alot better drive than to cali.... Fucccccccccccccccck this is gettin hard lol Man I am thinking we might have to... Jus need a few more days to think on it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 01:27 AM~9292630
> *Minnesota... I thought you lived in cali lol damn mo is a hell of alot better drive than to cali.... Fucccccccccccccccck this is gettin hard lol Man I am thinking we might have to... Jus need a few more days to think on it..
> *


WHich way is Minni from my spot !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 02:27 AM~9292630
> *Minnesota... I thought you lived in cali lol damn mo is a hell of alot better drive than to cali.... Fucccccccccccccccck this is gettin hard lol Man I am thinking we might have to... Jus need a few more days to think on it..
> *


where abouts in minnesota you at??


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2007, 12:28 AM~9292634
> *WHich  way  is  Minni    from  my  spot !
> *


Up!! LOL I think were reasonably close together.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I am in St Paul Park... Near cottage grove and hastings


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

getting set up for juice and a Z rack(thats right)
i also plan on shaving the body lines


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 01:31 AM~9292645
> *Up!! LOL I think were reasonably close together.
> *


Sent you a pm ! SORRY LIL ! I GOT A HARD ON AND NUTTED OVER THE IDEA OF TRADING MY SHIT OFF ! Delete what is not right up in here ! AGain Sorry ! :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 24 2007, 12:36 AM~9292669
> *getting set up for juice and a Z rack(thats right)
> i also plan on shaving the body lines
> 
> ...


a 94+ s10 only has one body line man.... There is no upper body line. Dont tell me your gonna flatten the sides out please. Meaning the wheel well and fender line


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 12:45 AM~9292696
> *a 94+ s10 only has one body line man.... There is no upper body line. Dont tell me your gonna flatten the sides  out please. Meaning the wheel well and fender line
> *


yup


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just trade it for an Isuzu then.....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

To each his own...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 01:57 AM~9292911
> *just trade it for an Isuzu then.....
> *


looked at them want a big fan of it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 23 2007, 10:59 PM~9292917
> *looked at them want a big fan of it
> *


huh? :dunno:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Think he ment Looked at them and wasnt a big fan of them but there identical to a S10.. The Hombre is. Except front clip is off a bit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

front clip and bed are both different....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Bed is the same thing except body line on the wheel well. Matching tail lights, Tail gate, Bed bolts etc... I used to have a hombre


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 11:06 PM~9292930
> *Bed is the same thing except body line on the wheel well. Matching tail lights, Tail gate, Bed bolts etc... I used to have a hombre
> *


well yea.... the lights and all are the same but the bedsides are totally different.... they got a sort of flare/widebody look going.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh you are talkin about the lil flare. Yea if I built another hombre I would use a S10 box to help w. the tuckin wheel issue


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

So I went and got pictures of that 81 Malibu I was given.....


























Then I had to laugh because the night before by my homie's cousin I was also given this and it was also at the same place so I snapped a couple pics to go with the Malibu.....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn, The monte looks like the good builder!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Heres my lac


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

this is my new ride my mom finally sold it to me it has a 327 with a 400 trans i just bought the knock offs even hae the skirts









before i owned it


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i lost my virginity in this car!!! lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 25 2007, 11:39 AM~9299690
> *So I went and got pictures of that 81 Malibu I was given.....
> 
> 
> ...




tha malibu lays really really low, freaken thing is sunk into the ground big time, the car is pretty damn solid tho for as bad as it looks, but that monte is way way nicer and goin to be less work to get up n runnin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 25 2007, 07:39 AM~9299690
> *So I went and got pictures of that 81 Malibu I was given.....
> 
> 
> ...



sup with that truck!!!! :0 :0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2007, 11:20 PM~9328069
> *sup with that truck!!!!  :0  :0
> *


Xtra crispy, lol the only thing thats still good i think is the box rear, diff and the rear tires... Oh ya on that note Tjay talk to him and see what the deal is with it cuz i want that diff for my big truck


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that monte looks to be a real ss... good score.......


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It is a real ss and it was bounced of a meridian so I gotta check the frame and what not to see if she is salvagible!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

easy to do.... pm me if you need a quick accurat way to measure it...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Dont listen to him...He is gonna tell you its junk....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao i'll take it off your hands, just give me 50 bucks and i'll haul it away for you! :biggrin: hahahah


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Tell ya what!!! I'll give you the snow on the roof and you give me $50


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 23 2007, 02:40 AM~8621960
> *This is a cool thread, Its cool to see all the different rides behind the modelers. Well heres our babies! Right now I drive my 59 ford P.u.
> The T-bird used to be my everyday driver, until a year ago, its now getting redone, more to a finished state. ASTRO SUPREMES RULE!
> 
> ...




phukkin' A bro! you should post them at the TRaK!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

^^^^^^im lovin that 59 imp


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't beleive i never posted on this .... well shit i don't know where to start, i dont' have pics of all i had, but i have had 3 lowriders. all of these kinds of "toys" were in my driveway before my daughter was born and we had a successful business in the family. that shit is all gone and my wife said my loud ass stereos had to go cuz of the baby.....hey i don't care who you are...if you love your kid you will do whatever to make it comfortable. so i sold all my shit off and really i don't regret it.
this is the last low i had a 79 cutty on 14" Luxor 80 spoke. pics are in progress and pics are shitty. without making a huge post, i have owned over 30 cars and trucks in my 17 year driving.


Hosted on Fotki

notice the old Model T Ford grille shround behind there :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

my daily '04 F100

Hosted on Fotki

this is my wifes car and '05 focus which will be traded off soon for an 08 focus with SYNC. again, shitty picture sorry

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS A CLEAN BOX BRO, GOT ANY PICS IN COLOR?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 30 2007, 11:33 AM~9340975
> *THATS A CLEAN BOX BRO, GOT ANY PICS IN COLOR?
> *


YUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup Fred ! I remember pissing on them wheels Behind the church during the wedding ! THANKS FOR BLOCKING THE VEIW !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

BEFORE  








AFTER


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

ouch...why....WHY?!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

She doesn't look like she has moved positions since the first pic!!! What the problem is????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

I MOVED HER BUT GOT BORED WITH IT MAYBE THIS YEAR WHO KNOWS ITS STILL IN GOOD SHAPE JUST THE GOLD IS FUCKED EVERYTHING ELSE IS STILL GOOD


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Teach the kiddies to hit the switches!

just don't let them over lock.


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 
im so hating you right now mrlatino :biggrin: 

bad ass linc!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres my daily driver tha Fleetwood on 22's










and sum other rides :biggrin: Da Slab 78 El Dogg ( El Hogg) Candy brandywine!










My signature on tha slabz (Boss Hoggin) :biggrin: 



















and tha other Show stoppa :cheesy: 
Before










And After










Hope ya'll like em.  will post up sum more of tha collection later :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks Good Waco!...You got juice on the Show Stoppa? I see Rollerz Only doin it world wide...even saw a chapter in the Philippines when I went there for vacation this year. :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thankz big homie. Yea Rollerz is all over :cheesy: .


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 3 2007, 11:10 AM~9362570
> *Thankz big homie. Yea Rollerz is all over  :cheesy: . I got more to post up, just bein lazy
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 3 2007, 11:15 AM~9362596



My bad i messed up this post. Lol! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuckin nice bro, lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Before










And After











Hey Waco I member this setting in Candymans shop ! It was a big project ! When i frist seen it there i thought what a waste ! Who would money into this type of ride ! But after it was all done it was sweet as hell! 


Here it was in base coat !



























Here are the finished pics ! 


























The car turned out bad ass FOOL ! A big switch up ! And i belive its the frist 98 monte drop top ! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: . It was expensive but its worth it. . Its my Pappy'z monte but u know wat tha deal-o iz 

We really didnt spend too much.......Tha electric company paid 10 g'z of it, fuckers ran in to it. (Thank you TXU electric) :biggrin:


----------



## spumonte (Dec 9, 2005)

damn... that's a sweeeetttt Money Carlo... i've always wanted one like it when i had my 70 monte carlo. thought it would've been cool to own the 1st generation and at the time i thought it was gonna be the last generation monte carlo... sweet ride....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin snow :angry: 
our yard on friday









our yard after yesterday


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

my old fleet...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got a new ride back in 07 right round Halloween, i havent gotten it legalized for the road, since it has a rebuilt title ( gotta inspect the bitch first), but its a 96 f-150 ext cab shortbed, bagged with two firestones bags up front 1/2" hydraulic lines run from the 6 gal tank to the bags, 1 450viair compressor, & 1 3-tier contitech bag in the rear gives me 21" of travel in the ass end. I can drag frame up front & the back all day long. Shaved everything except the doors for now, & i painted it flat black as the primer coat....heres a few pics when i got it.

btw, 6- 12" crossfire subs do the pounding with a 1000 watt crossfire amp.
& a 5.0L V8 auto sucks the gas....lol


































































the new tail lights i had to put in it...to legalize it as well, since the old ones were completely deleted.

and the 1/24 scale im doing of it:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

The Latest project im working on 86 s10


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

This is my daily...
















This is my 70 monte carlo...
















This is my 68 impala...
















And i just got this a 95 fleetwood...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

not much, but its a start.......


















now if I can just finish it. :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Travis Travis Travis, you should know better, they are NEVER FINISHED!!!!

I called my S-10 finished about 10 times before I finally realized they are never really "finished", you always find something else to do to them.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

HERE WAS MY HOE A 73 BUICK REGAL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 24 2008, 10:54 PM~10022236
> *Travis Travis Travis, you should know better, they are NEVER FINISHED!!!!
> 
> I called my S-10 finished about 10 times before I finally realized they are never really "finished", you always find something else to do to them.
> *



I know I know. But what you see there is over a year so far in the making.  :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 07:59 PM~10022294
> *I know I know.    But what you see there is over a year so far in the making.      :angry:
> *


i wanna grab my dad's 36 buick..... he's letting it waste away.... :angry: it was a project when he got it..... now its worse.... :uh:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES OUR NEW FAMILY RIDE, MORE MY LADIES * :biggrin: *, BUT IT'S FOR ME HER AND THE BABY* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

my car before the euro clip









after the euro clip









and my 69 ford f100 ranger.. for sale


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

this is my daily dragger... its my 99 s10 bagged and lays frame.... right now im stock floor body dropping it to the rockers redoin all the air management by puttin new valves , tank , and engine driven compressors on it...with a few lil secrets still to come


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

daily driver








and my lowrider that im practicing on airbrushing and patterns


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

wheres the door pattern?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 6 2008, 06:35 PM~10108411
> *wheres the door pattern?
> *


IN THE MAIL


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i ran out of tape...  but its practic any ways


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

picked this up. Need to order some shoes for it. 








new daily


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

throw some pegasus on it j/p


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

New look for my daily this year!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is some pics of mine...


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

forgot to say this is my daily..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my daily









mitsubishi diamanti /1800''miles on her i put in a new engine rims and middle console tv and two bazooka 12's custom box all by 212 motors...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2007, 03:14 PM~9363421
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS SWEET. LOOKS KINDA LIKE A SEBRING FROM THE TOP, BUT BETTER CUZ ITS A MONTE.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thankz Bro!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 6 2008, 10:17 AM~10104400
> *HERES OUR NEW FAMILY RIDE, MORE MY LADIES  :biggrin: , BUT IT'S FOR ME HER AND THE BABY :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA GET SOME NEW SHOES SOON :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10109626
> *New look for my daily this year!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the underground parking lot in chinook center? looks a hell of a lot like it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well here goes my caprice i had from 98-2002









my big body wich i should of never sold
just before the new owner drove off with it.
it was cutt,euro lights,billet grill black on black,when i sold it the juice was takin out.
i had it from 2001-2006 i beleive 0r 2005









my current project i'm workin on my 71 ,heres a older pic.








its just about ready for paint, maybe one more nice block job an dit should be ready for paint.
right now its in tan primer and its slowly startin to fade on me.
i got a set of tru's for it








i plan on puttin on after the ride is painted.

don't get me wrong i'm sure it would of been painted by now, but due to bills, a new son and hospital bills. first things first.

right now i have a 03 avalanche i bought back in 2003 as my daily.

seems like my projetc ride will never get done. :angry: 

but i guess everything takes time.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2008, 11:27 PM~10109542
> *picked this up.    Need to order some shoes for it.
> 
> 
> ...


damn its scary how much it looks like mine on day one, its gettin some 14" white spokes in the summer


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2008, 09:27 PM~10109542
> *picked this up.    Need to order some shoes for it.
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of my favorite body styles of lincoln's :biggrin: put your shoes from the 88 on it and snap some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok heres my 1:1 its not running hell its not even put together 
its a 1963 3/4 ton chevy fleet side longbed(big window)
i bought it for $140 and it came with a 327 short block :biggrin: :biggrin: 
bed (damn little kids)








frame








cab








im planning on putting a 572 with 800-900 hp
im also gitting a 1989 caddy hearse sometime in june for free (the mortition has to get a new hearse and dosent know when hes gitting it)


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like alot of time and money to spend ........this went to undeads w.i.p


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

and its not done :0 its getting juiced this spring :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2008, 04:48 PM~10122529
> * its getting juiced this spring :cheesy:
> *


why? its a unibody..............


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 8 2008, 07:24 PM~10122686
> *why? its a unibody..............
> *


cuz i wanna be different.  i dont wanna be like everyone else and do a chebby or ferd. i made frame connectors outta 2x3x1/4 rectangle tubing and welded em solid. im gonna add a 1/2" thick channel over the rear axle so the springs/cylinders dont go through the trunk floor. also plannin on getting aluminum blocks to put between the front k-frame and the subframe to eliminate the rubber bushings


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2008, 05:44 PM~10122796
> *cuz i wanna be different.  i dont wanna be like everyone else and do a chebby or ferd. i made frame connectors outta 2x3x1/4 rectangle tubing and welded em solid. im gonna add a 1/2" thick channel over the rear axle so the springs/cylinders dont go through the trunk floor. also plannin on getting aluminum blocks to put between the front k-frame and the subframe to eliminate the rubber bushings
> *


its your car..... i liek different , but sometimes , just cause ya can , doesnt mean you should......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey at least im actually doin it and not just flappin my lips. plus im a mopar guy and i like lowriders,,,so im puttin em together...plus i know of 2 other 5ths that have been juiced and i got pics of one of em,still tryin to get pics of the other


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 8 2008, 05:47 PM~10122809
> *its your car..... i liek different , but sometimes , just cause ya can , doesnt mean you should......
> *


what difference does it make to you!? at least he's got a car and license! and not taken the bus or moochen from people!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 8 2008, 07:50 PM~10122823
> *what difference does it make to you!? at least he's got a car and license! and not taken the bus or moochen from people!
> *


true and it keeps me outta trouble cuz im at home wrenchin on it and spendin my money on parts for it rather then drug n shit


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: this was my 1997 S-10 bagged with f-b-s-s and all the goodies too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

81 MALIBU GOT A CHROME STREETLIFE SETUP READY TO BE PUT IN!

















ARMS I JUST BOUGHT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 8 2008, 08:40 PM~10123429
> *81 MALIBU GOT A CHROME STREETLIFE SETUP READY TO BE PUT IN!
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I WANNA BUILD A MALIBU LIKE THIS BUT IN A KOOL STREET KUSTOM CRUZER WITH A WICKED SOUND SYSTEM AND MOTOR AND SUSPENTION TO ROLL ON IN SO CAL


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 8 2008, 05:50 PM~10122823
> *what difference does it make to you!? at least he's got a car and license! and not taken the bus or moochen from people!
> *


i dont take the bus , i own several cars, and when did i mooch from someone? :angry: in fact i currently own a cordoba and used to own a new yorker with a 440. i like mopars too , i wasnt baggin on your car, i just dont think hydros are a great idea on a unibody.problem being that i cant recalll a body on frame mopar.....there all unibody except for trucks..... in fact i think that the new yorker rode better than any caddy ive owned......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any pics of the new yorker?already saw the doba lol. i like the big ol land yaht late 70s new yorkers. the really early mopars had full frame but not very many. as long as there reinforced good theyll be fine for hydros, thats why im doin a lot of it with my 5th


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10123531
> *any pics of the new yorker?already saw the doba lol. i like the big ol land yaht late 70s new yorkers. the really early mopars had full frame but not very many. as long as there reinforced good theyll be fine for hydros, thats why im doin a lot of it with my 5th
> *


no pics, it was a 75 4 door hard top , tan with peanut butter top and guts......  it got stolen , never saw it again , and never found another like it......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 9 2008, 01:01 AM~10124501
> *no pics, it was a 75 4 door hard top , tan with peanut butter top and guts......  it got stolen , never saw it again , and never found another like it......
> *


damn that sucks...fuckin theives :angry:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Well heres my ride I had since 87. On blocks for five years and in November gave it to my son for straight A's in School. Here is where it's now.

New Carb
New Wheels 
Big ass Tune up.

The doors are next. Thats why I was looking for Jan Issue of Mini trucking so I can suicide the doors. Once thats done upholstery and paint. I'll show in progress as we work on it.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2008, 05:39 PM~10122480
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the gangsta pic :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2008, 03:11 PM~10127186
> *wheres the gangsta pic  :biggrin:
> *


you asked for it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2008, 01:16 PM~10127201
> *you asked for it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


somewhere i have a pic like that of my homies and my puke green dodge aspen...... but i didnt have wires, i had mismatched stocks....... and a slant 6.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: lets see it :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

itsa regular photo, i dont have a clue where it is.......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got new pics of the 1:1


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 8 2008, 03:09 PM~10122087
> *this is one of my favorite body styles of lincoln's :biggrin:  put your shoes from the 88 on it and snap some pics! :biggrin:
> *



I might when I get the spacers for the front. But by then I may have the white wires ordered.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...NEXT DOPE AZ PAINT! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

My Truck and my Son's Chevy...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

heres mine to be, my dad owns it right now but its mine when i get my licence :biggrin: 

1970 olds 442


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro cuttys of all years are the shit, nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES...NEXT DOPE AZ PAINT! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>
[/quote]
im jelous! looks fantastic! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10188796
> *THANKS HOMIES...NEXT DOPE AZ PAINT! :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


those malibus ar hard as hell what color you goin this lookks to be bad ass project


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 9 2008, 08:29 PM~10129799
> *got new pics of the 1:1
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE,I ACTUALLY LIKE THAT LOOK ON THOSE,

DIDNT YOU HAVE A LIGHT BLUE MINI TRUCK FOR A WHILE?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> THANKS HOMIES...NEXT DOPE AZ PAINT! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


im jelous! looks fantastic! :biggrin:
[/quote]

THESE ARE BAD ASS RIDE YO!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE HERE IN SAN DIEGO. I WANNA BUILD A SWEET LOW KLEAN LOUD STREET MACHINE  JUST LIKE THIS BODY STYLE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10109644
> *here is some pics of mine...
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER TOP NOTCH RIDE OUTTA THE NW YALL :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND TRUST ME THAT CAR IS BUILT TO SWANG LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10123429
> *81 MALIBU GOT A CHROME STREETLIFE SETUP READY TO BE PUT IN!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE I CAN ALREADY SEE IT TURNIN OUT SICK AS FUCK.....  :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

my 86 monte carlo 

I redone all my paint last years

silver base dark silver patern whit mini chr0me flakes


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thats a nice monte!! :cheesy: put some two bar spinners on it though!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats fukin gangsta man ^^^^^^^^


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

love that paint on that monte. looks a lot like a GP that a homie of mine painted


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 18 2008, 09:53 AM~10196622
> *my 86 monte carlo
> 
> I redone all my paint last years
> ...



that makes me miss my 85,mine had t-tops though...  :tears:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY CAPRICE FROM THE HOMIES WEDDING.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE, I WANNA BUILD A 2DR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2008, 09:33 AM~10196904
> *NICE, I WANNA BUILD A 2DR NOW :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE! I GOT ANOTHER IN THE WORKS!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my Daily Driver a 1992 BMW 325i , with Spinning Wheels ! i dont have Digital Pics from my 2 old Lowriders only normal Pics , t try to make Pics from the Pics soon !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 18 2008, 10:24 AM~10196826
> *MY CAPRICE FROM THE HOMIES WEDDING.
> 
> 
> ...


nice,i always loved 2dr boxes....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

my 68 going under construction this summer


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 19 2008, 03:08 AM~10203512
> *my 68 going under construction this summer
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie,very nice....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the wite car won. got the hight and hang time :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

a couple of update pics of my big truck AKA Rydn drty, just got my new set of 40's on it.. Ignore the gay ass blue rims tho, they wont be that way for long


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BOUGHT A CADDY A LITTLE WHILE BACK. DUDE NEVER CLEANED THE INSIDE OUT. INSIDE IS A MESS. HALF THE TRIM PIECES HAD BROKE CLIPS. WOOD TRIM IN DASH MISSING. HAD GLASS TINTED, NEW RADIO & SPEAKERS .HAD IT ALL REWIRED, LOOKED LIKE A BIRDS NEST.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think that truck is biger then a 1:1 LMAO nice.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 3 2008, 06:46 PM~10328959
> *BOUGHT A CADDY A LITTLE WHILE BACK. DUDE NEVER CLEANED THE INSIDE OUT.  INSIDE IS A MESS. HALF THE TRIM PIECES HAD BROKE CLIPS.  WOOD TRIM IN DASH MISSING. HAD GLASS TINTED, NEW RADIO & SPEAKERS .HAD IT ALL REWIRED, LOOKED LIKE A BIRDS NEST.
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ADD 100 SPOKES AND 13" VOGES :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 4 2008, 09:50 AM~10329001
> *JUST ADD 100 SPOKES AND 13" VOGES :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

just watch a slim thug video on you tube ....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 19 2008, 09:23 PM~10210647
> *a couple of update pics of my big truck AKA Rydn drty, just got my new set of 40's on it.. Ignore the gay ass blue rims tho, they wont be that way for long
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

THATS A HUGE BITCH!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 3 2008, 03:57 PM~10329066
> *just watch a slim thug video on you tube ....
> *


he isn't rollin 13's.... he got swangaz....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! I see an 8" chain wheel ! LOL !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10210647
> *a couple of update pics of my big truck AKA Rydn drty, just got my new set of 40's on it.. Ignore the gay ass blue rims tho, they wont be that way for long
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie,whassup with the blazer next to it? :biggrin: 

ill try to get pics of my sisters fiances burban,he just lifted it on i believe 36s and its big,full disc conversion and a 3/4 ton conversion as well,it was a half ton originally.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

buddy of ours just did a burb on 42's


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

How bout some dirrrrty pics n videos !! :biggrin: 

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb265/9...gt/IMG_4175.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Pr...wheeling012.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Pr...wheeling035.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z212/Pr...wheeling011.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vq5UTd0fwU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHK-eYYLZuI


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

that would be my blazer next to it.... parts truck for my other S10

This is buddys suburban 11" Suspension lift and 42's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna do that to my burban.... but 38s or 40s is enough... :biggrin:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

heres my daily owned it since i was 16


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well finally ditched those 15" standards and balloon tires, riding proper now


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my newest project,74 dodge dart sport. this is replacing the rolled over one i was gonna build. look for it in the project rides section


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like a much better candidate for a build


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

This was my last daly Ride , back in the Days ! I was a 86´Fleetwood Brougham 5.0 , a great car ! 
I build up the car in 26 hours from Original to a Lowlow alone onli in a little Garage ! 

The Caddy firt time at my Home 









My First Hydro set up that i Build in a Car , looks very crappy ...









Now ready , in the back the Garage where i mount all in the Caddy !

















Photoshooting after the hole Caddy was Ready !!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2008, 02:16 PM~10127201
> *you asked for it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 18 2008, 01:50 AM~10679379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 



> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 17 2008, 09:45 PM~10678919
> *well finally ditched those 15" standards and balloon tires, riding proper now
> 
> 
> ...




































:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

its a sad day at my house, i sold my daily of 7 years today.... tear lol


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Heres a few shots of mine. Just installed black headlights off an SVT, an HID kit and Im waiting on ym diffuser for the rear bumper to come so I can paint my roof and install my wing. So here it is almost complete!!!


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

i have had a 4 pump monte a 3 pump regal a 2 pump caddy and most recently a 94 big body chevy on 3 pumps /black magic piston to the front, which got sold to some1 in chicago! all i'm in at the moment is a expedition on 23's, but i got a 3 pump set up sittin around the house and it won't be long!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 17 2008, 10:51 PM~10678931
> *my newest project,74 dodge dart sport. this is replacing the rolled over one i was gonna build. look for it in the project rides section
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, AINT THAT "AL BUNDY'S" DODGE? HAHAHAH!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE DODGE BRO AND KEEP US POSTED


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn server :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 19 2008, 03:21 PM~10687932
> *HEY, AINT THAT "AL BUNDY'S" DODGE? HAHAHAH!!! GOOD LUCK WITH THE DODGE BRO AND KEEP US POSTED
> *


ive been gettin that a lot, but at least this one isnt on life support :roflmao: 

heres a photoshopped pic someone did for me. it aint gonna be this bright of a green and itll have chrome or green spokes,but at least i get an idea on how itll look


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i see ur dog guarding it ...lol


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10690393
> *i see ur dog guarding it ...lol
> *


naw he was just tryin to stay in the shade. he aint a fighter,he's a lover :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn hoodstar that shit it tight, exactly how I would want one, very clean paint and just the right amount chrome, and of course just the right amount of hop!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2008, 11:52 PM~10683968
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


sweet linc, you runnin 13's? I thought I would like the hex caps but I find them a pain in the ass to tighten, I think I'll use the 3 bars from the other set


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 19 2008, 11:34 PM~10693856
> *Damn hoodstar that shit it tight, exactly how I would want one, very clean paint and just the right amount chrome, and of course just the right amount of hop!
> *


for sale $6,000 :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Trade for my focus? :biggrin: hah jk bro If only you werent so far away my boy would be jumping on this. His caddy is havign all sorts of problems after his accident and hes looking to get another one!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

well this might not be the typical "lowrider" but it what i got for now let me know what you think this is after i got done slamming it for the summer and this is on the stock 13's with 165-75/13 tires on them i have a set of 17's and 18 to decide from for putting on it just need to see what looks better and won't rub like crazy i got the 17's for free just needs tires i got them and the 18 have really low pros on them got those for $10 yes i said $10 from a buddy of mine :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i had a rex with a b16 in it , fast litle fucker.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 19 2008, 07:53 PM~10690155
> *ive been gettin that a lot, but at least this one isnt on life support :roflmao:
> 
> heres a photoshopped pic someone did for me. it aint gonna be this bright of a green and itll have chrome or green spokes,but at least i get an idea on how itll look
> ...


this pic just goes to show just about everything looks better low !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 20 2008, 04:11 AM~10694319
> *sweet linc, you runnin 13's? I thought I would like the hex caps but I find them a pain in the ass to tighten, I think I'll use the 3 bars from the other set
> *



Yup 13's all day. This is my 1st set of hex's and I'm sold on them. I like them better. I find them eazier to tighten. The tool sticks out and allows you to hit it better instead of bending the ears on the 2 or 3 prongs trying to swing inside the wheel. 

I love the domes on these cars, but I want either hex's with the chip indent or a sticker that looks like a chip. So no domes.


----------



## JUCD64 (May 21, 2008)

ANT NO HO LIKE A SIX FO.....http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1rs1sp&s=3


----------



## JUCD64 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 20 2008, 03:41 PM~10697011
> *this pic just goes to show just about everything looks better low !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
another photochop someone did in offtopic


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

ROLLIN ON SOME NEW 13 LA WIRES WITH 155/80 13 TIRE BUT LOOKING FOR SOME OG 520S


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@May 21 2008, 05:12 PM~10706118
> *ROLLIN ON SOME NEW 13 LA WIRES WITH 155/80 13 TIRE BUT LOOKING FOR SOME OG 520S
> 
> 
> ...


god I love that car


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what i want in a couple of years


----------



## JUCD64 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@May 21 2008, 03:12 PM~10706118
> *ROLLIN ON SOME NEW 13 LA WIRES WITH 155/80 13 TIRE BUT LOOKING FOR SOME OG 520S
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEET RIDE! What kind of setup (hydro's) do you have?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i also have no lowrider like the other german guys here,

because the law doesnt make this possible....

here´s my ride a audi a4 1,8 turbo wagon sittin on 19´s with audi rs4 grill setup and custom exhaust pipes.





























cheers

Frank


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my latest comeup , i picked up both of these sets today , i bought the 16's to resell and i traded my 13'' chinas for the 14's ...... both STAMPED DAYTON :0 :0 :0 didnt realize the 14's were daytons until i got home they go on my coupe when the hydro install is finished.....








:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 28 2008, 11:28 PM~10760045
> *my latest comeup , i picked up both of these sets today , i bought the 16's to resell and i traded my 13'' chinas for the 14's ...... both STAMPED DAYTON :0  :0  :0 didnt realize the 14's  were daytons until i got home they  go on my coupe when the hydro install is finished.....
> 
> 
> ...




that shit looks homemade? 
:ugh: :scrutinize: :ugh: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2008, 01:32 AM~10760063
> *that shit looks homemade?
> :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it didn't take long for that comment to get posted :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

deezam , that shit been said allready:uh: , i know its hard when you have only owned chinas , im sorry i have zoom and a killer macro focus.... they are real....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Daytons dont rust they are stainless steel !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lmao..........



and the stamp isnt hand engraved by some blind ass dude with shot nerves. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry bro those aint real!!!! Real Daytons dnt rust bro! Somebody engraved those. check it im gna take a pic of mines and we'll compare em.  Hope u didnt pay alot for em!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 29 2008, 01:37 AM~10760361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see above, wanna see the 225 on the back of the rims.....


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

before









after


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that one is clean bro
about 3 more days and ill be able to add another whip to my collection
and i will provide proof of it


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is some more pics..



















gotta love the rain...


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is the beat ass engine.. will be replaced by a 350 soon. uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do u drive that?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

soon to be mine


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

rong pic here it is


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 31 2008, 01:38 PM~10778584
> *do u drive that?
> *



daily driver


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o....i asked cuz the back wheels is so far back...


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 31 2008, 01:47 PM~10778613
> *o....i asked cuz the back wheels is so far back...
> *


yah i had the trailing arms extended all the way out. dont drive it like that too much though.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Daily driver and my Wensd. night driver


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 31 2008, 04:44 PM~10778598
> *soon to be mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i see a 69-71 dodge sweepline and is that a 5tha ve i see too the left? behind the wagon


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 3 2008, 11:23 AM~10787873
> *:0 i see a 69-71 dodge sweepline and is that a 5tha ve i see too the left? behind the wagon
> *


I SEE A SWEPTSIDE TRUCK A LATE 60'S CORONET TO THE LEFT AND A 5TH AVE IN THE MIDDLE....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

really? cuz i see a wagon in the middle of the pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well here is my new toy 
it might eat gas faster then i eat pizza but i love it already
89 cadillac fleetwood 4 door hearse
front








inside view from back door








gauge cluster (88,631 miles)








interior from drivers side 2nd door








rear view









got it for the best price ever
0.00
it was free
big ups to dickey's mortuary


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Check this one out one of my homies. Black and gold D'S. And fast bags


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

undead, you got get pics of your hearse in the back of it....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10838812
> *Check this one out one of my homies. Black and gold D'S. And fast bags
> 
> 
> ...


bad as F_CK! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 31 2008, 02:44 PM~10778602
> *rong pic here  it is
> 
> 
> ...


wagons not myne hers mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 10 2008, 02:12 PM~10838648
> *well here is my new toy
> it might eat gas faster then i eat pizza but i love it already
> 89 cadillac fleetwood 4 door hearse
> ...


PIC OR IT AN'T REAL ! Show us a pic of you behind the wheel with the T-bucket kit you built thats in the MODEL CARS MAG. and the title to the car under the kit ! Cause for we know *AND WE KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT * all you did was get on t he net and find some pics and post them up here ! 


Here the hearse i bought told for $1500.00









































































































But with out proof its just another 1 of your 2 day thought up stories ! Its easy to find pics and post them up and say thats that your shit unless proof is given !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

take a pic of you in it homie asap or these guys are gonna throw u to the wolvez


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 10 2008, 02:12 PM~10838648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a die crap infront of a dio setup??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 10 2008, 02:12 PM~10838648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a die crap infront of a dio setup??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im loading them now
the title is still at the dmv and i wont get it till 3 weeks from now
and if you want i flip you off while taking a pic of it
and if you still think im full of shit pm me and ill send you my addy so you can come look at it yourself


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10846772
> *im loading them now
> the title is still at the dmv and i wont get it till 3 weeks from now
> *


dont lie , you didnt get it for free, you had to suck somebodys dick...... was it a dead guy on a dare? :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 12:20 PM~10846808
> *dont lie , you didnt get it for free, you had to suck somebodys dick...... was it a dead guy on  a dare? :0
> *


nope thats your experties


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

here it is 
the t-bucket is on the hood the mag is under the t-bucket and i am behind the wheel flipping you guys of




































now are you happy


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

naw, not yet....lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and now that i notice it if you look and actually can remember the rusty part is the bed of my 63 chevy pick up truck


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 11 2008, 02:23 PM~10846839
> *here it is
> the t-bucket is on the hood the mag is under the t-bucket and i am behind the wheel flipping you guys of
> 
> ...


You better get out of the neighbors cars HE'S GOING TO GET PISSED ! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
nah the mortuary that hooked it up got a brand new 6 dts 
its FUCKIN HUGE ill take pics when i go pick up the rest of the keys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i see your still showing your I.Q., one finger at a time


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 11 2008, 01:23 PM~10846839
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the same car!!! Wheres the topper and the matching trailer!!! Does the person you baught that T-bucket off know your showing it and claiming you built it???? :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the photographer told me to leave the topper off
yo if you fuckers still dont believe me talk to modeljunky i took it to pegasus today and he seen it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey undead
good luck with your hearse.
life is to fuckin short so if it makes you happy then go for it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jun 11 2008, 06:43 PM~10849672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro i will


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

my sonoma:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice but thats a s10 isnt it


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

Basically the same thing. The sonoma's have a different front bumper, grill and headlights. I put a 98 GMC Envoy front bumper cover with billet upper and lowers, factory fogs and cleared out the headlights. To swap to an s10 grill and headlights I'd have to swap it out.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

That is one of the cleaner sonoma's i have seen bro!!! very nice!!!


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jun 12 2008, 09:51 AM~10854335
> *Basically the same thing. The sonoma's have a different front bumper, grill and headlights. I put a 98 GMC Envoy front bumper cover with billet upper and lowers, factory fogs and cleared out the headlights. To swap to an s10 grill and headlights I'd have to swap it out.
> *


cool and thanks for the info


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 12 2008, 09:08 AM~10854042
> *know the kit it came from befor you talk shit fuck head
> thanks bro i will
> *



i dont talk shit..i DO the SHIT..fuck head...u need to read your P's & Q's before ya start shit you can end fuckface


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 12 2008, 12:45 PM~10855758
> *i dont talk shit..i DO the SHIT..fuck head...u need to read your P's & Q's before ya start shit you can end fuckface
> *


were you there were you 
no
did you hear what the potographer told me
no
and do you know me 
no 
so go the fuck away with your retarded opinions


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh: slammd u is wastin ur time with undead here..... dont even rad what he says,,,---scratch that--- use the "ignore user" button and u wont have to see him at ALL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 AM~10855758
> *i dont talk shit..i DO the SHIT..fuck head...u need to read your P's & Q's before ya start shit you can end fuckface
> *


and you also start most of the shit with this damn kid..... stop that shit or go to some other forum for it


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

a little sumthin ive been workin on :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... lookin good homie.... u gonna cover the whole car with patterns?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 02:04 PM~10856365
> *damn..... lookin good homie.... u gonna cover the whole car with patterns?
> *



thanx bro,...i was planning on covering the whole car eventually :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

my rides..
1982 el camino








1981 chevy silverado stepside sleeper "mongoose" (has 502 big block pushin 600 horses  )








1990 chevy 454SS (and yes..its a true SS :biggrin: )
















1982 Camaro Z/28 special edition indy 500 pace car


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:58 PM~10856324
> *a little sumthin ive been workin on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Gangstar!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

you know diss brotha


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

She's pretty sexy man I like that alot!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lets see the new int :biggrin: looks good homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres some pics of the interior for yall....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SHEEEEIT, when ya goin to roll that bitch down to cowtown


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookz good C-Low!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

soon enough bro, dont know when the next time ill be that way but when i do, you homies will know


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn cruzin! That mofo is turning into a badass ride homie!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx homiez ........i just have to do the door panels then i think i wanna do my seats with the designs that are on the car so they match better :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whats in the trunk!?! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10860325
> *whats in the trunk!?!  :cheesy:
> *


bodies. :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10860339
> *bodies.    :0  :0
> *


hahaah! i guess gerbles under the hood then too! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10860325
> *whats in the trunk!?!  :cheesy:
> *



nothin yet but hopfully sooner then later :biggrin:


----------



## draggillac (Nov 18, 2007)

This is my toy 



















This is my daily also in progress


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 12 2008, 11:51 PM~10859973
> *heres some pics of the interior for yall....
> 
> 
> ...


better go green, lakers are about to loose it :biggrin: just kiddin, i doubt its purple and gold/yellow for that reason.. what colors the dash gonna be, and the paint is lookin good, i like it!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

heres a couple pics of my hoe with her new shoes on , 22's :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

and some newer pics of my big bitch :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks fun lol


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

damn im in love with this truck





> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 19 2008, 07:07 PM~10908570
> *and some newer pics of my big bitch  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.M.B.I. (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 20 2008, 06:03 AM~10911769
> *damn im in love with this truck
> *


Would you like to arrange sexy time???  :roflmao: He kids He jokes!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.M.B.I._@Jun 20 2008, 08:27 AM~10912229
> *Would you like to arrange sexy time???  :roflmao: He kids He jokes!!! :cheesy:
> *


HA HA HA tjay you funnny..... :loco:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 19 2008, 07:07 PM~10908570
> *and some newer pics of my big bitch  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*******??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

training day chrysler is in the process of gettin juiced!! :cheesy: 

http://www.dippy.org/forum2/index.php/topic,1027.0.html


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> and some newer pics of my big bitch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> > and some newer pics of my big bitch :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERE IS MY 1:1 CAR ITS A DAILY DRIVER HERE IN THE BAKO AREA..... WORKING ON HER SLOWLY.... WHAT YOU ALL THINK???


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 22 2008, 02:43 AM~10923704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me like :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jun 22 2008, 10:22 AM~10924821
> *me like  :biggrin:
> *



hell yea! :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

killer ride.. got any more pics of it?? engine, suspension, and some nice front shots would be nice..


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 23 2008, 01:38 AM~10929879
> *killer ride.. got any more pics of it?? engine, suspension, and some nice front shots would be nice..
> *


I second that notion, would make for one hell of a build


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10923704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photoshopped....... :biggrin:


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

Now thata a nice ass car cnt wait to see the finished product


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 5 2008, 03:30 PM~11017841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Freakin nice :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11018690
> *Freakin nice  :yes:
> *


thanks homie! i finished it up on the 4th which was my deadline. i started on june 10th and my dad n cuzin said id never finish it by then, and i did! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES MY 68 IMPALA ON 22'S











































CHECK MY SIGNATURE FOR MY cARDOMAIN TO SEE PICS/VIDEOS OF RESTORATION...

HOPE YOU ENJOY!

RYAN


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick impala homie.....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks man...im still workin on 'her..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2008, 01:27 PM~11022563
> *sick impala homie.....
> *



x2 just add 13s and make it well lol



















just j/k :biggrin: nice ride looks killer


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 6 2008, 10:08 PM~11025470
> *x2 just add 13s and make it well lol
> just j/k :biggrin: nice ride looks killer
> *




lol, i would!! if i had a set of matchin blue spokes id put em on!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

where u get that impala logo?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11031835
> *where u get that impala logo?
> *




i had it made for me...its a Chrome decal..got it made at one of the little stands in the SHoppin Mall...*like where they make license plates n shit* its about 13"s long(nohomo)


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

yea it is photoshoped but this is the end effect i want as far as stance


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 18 2007, 08:53 AM~8126676
> *THIS IS THE TOPIC I WAS LOOKING FOR.
> WELL HERES MY NEW RIDE I HAD POSTED IN RANDUM TOPIC.
> 
> ...


*22's
































*


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 20 2007, 05:04 PM~9269231
> *:biggrin:  Featured on the Nov 2007 LRM.
> 
> 
> ...


*Sold my old ride; new project in the werks*. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

working on it, just gathering parts for bags


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 6 2008, 12:58 PM~11022140
> *HERES MY 68 IMPALA ON 22'S
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

now on 4's with out a lift

























ANOTHER SHOW


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

btw what happend to wagon guy???


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

may 2007

















july 2008


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good little homie! Time for a new gangsta pic! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. ill have to get one one of these days :giggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my ride lol 






























jk here it is


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 11 2008, 06:56 PM~11067789
> *my ride lol
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to your ride 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 very nice shot on the second pic


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its a old blazer my dads gonna scrap i pimped it out


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 foo if thats pimping it out you wont come near my hearse or 63 longbed


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

your hearse is next hot pink spray paint lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

What is she 12???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 11 2008, 10:19 PM~11068875
> *What is she 12???
> *


eleventeen :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/P bro


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Well atleast the good parts focused...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

my 1:1 Six4 should be on bags soon! whenever i get the time, and more $$$ to finish it up


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 12 2008, 01:52 AM~11069992
> *eleventeen :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/P bro
> *


Chewing dentyne.... :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a pic of me and pops 57 nomad...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a couple more pics ..


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

my 97' on 18's


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 12 2008, 01:53 AM~11069999
> *Well atleast the good parts focused...
> *


belly ?


----------



## envious (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 12 2008, 03:43 PM~11072340
> *belly ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

thats a clean ass nomad


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Next up is the 90 Tail lights.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks mane


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 12 2008, 02:22 AM~11070093
> *my 1:1 Six4 should be on bags soon! whenever i get the time, and more $$$ to finish it up
> 
> 
> ...


got my 520s today!!!! supremes will be here monday!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn id love to roll in that caddy


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 12 2008, 09:03 PM~11074372
> *damn id love to roll in that caddy
> *



I cant wait till its finished! cruise the strip low n slow


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u should put some daytons on it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11074389
> *u should put some daytons on it
> *


wires dont look too good , on this body style.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11075329
> *wires dont look too good , on this body style.
> *


it'll be killer on supremes


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

GOT THE 5TH JUICED!!!! heres a short vid for proof :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTNFytebYFI


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

not much to add to the olds, but i got all my new caps! :biggrin: 









and i brought the wagon home and got some new boots for it! :biggrin: 









a couple shots of the 2! 


























and a shot for spike ! also invaded by bmw's!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u got more pics if the rest of the bmws??? plus the olds is lookin real good homie!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2008, 10:33 AM~11418880
> *u got more pics if the rest of the bmws??? plus the olds is lookin real good homie!
> *


haha! the bmw's are a huge club that gathers here every weekend! i can go snap some shots but they are all the same car, just differant wheels and colors! usually there are about 25 or so! right now theres about ten out there!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hehe and 8s happen to be one of my favorite series' of bmws!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

same here


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 23 2008, 12:35 PM~11418893
> *haha! the bmw's are a huge club that gathers here every weekend! i can go snap some shots but they are all the same car, just differant wheels and colors! usually there are about 25 or so! right now theres about ten out there!
> *


why the hell would u want to be in a club where everyody has the same exact car with slight changes.. :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 23 2008, 02:00 PM~11420656
> *why the hell would u want to be in a club where everyody has the same exact car with slight changes..  :dunno:
> *


just like vette clubs


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i know.. i personally cant stand them kinda clubs.. i can see maybe joining a all chevy club.. but i never liked clubs based of certain model of a car maker


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 23 2008, 12:32 PM~11418870
> *and a shot for spike ! also invaded by bmw's!
> 
> 
> ...


haha i saw that in the background of the 1st pic and was gonna ask you if you got any pics of it but you already beat me to it lol. its missin the supremes though :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what ever happend to that rolled over dart spike kid


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

scrapped it. pulled anythin that was left that was good and scrapped the rest. matter of fact the rear end outta the rolled over dart is in my red one now


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S MINES! IT'S GETTING BRANDE NEW INTERIOR RIGHT NOW, THEN TO THE PAINT SHOP, GOT TO BE READY FOR VEGAS! :biggrin: 








PIC IS BEFORE I HAD IT PRIMED, 2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES..STREET LIFE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres how the dart sits right now









and i got a pair of diamond xenon headlights for it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

whens it geting panted


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dunno, whenever i do bodywork. wont happen next summer as im gonna be buildin a hopper, so maybe the year after. and right now im busy as fuck helpin fix the house, and doin other random shit around here for my dad


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my future hopper


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My New Lil Project


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Coming Soon... Should be ready for Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

still workin on gettin the six-F0 on air! got all my parts , but now im sick as hell.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 24 2008, 01:44 PM~11424558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks REAL good right there

love the air tank too


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 24 2008, 11:44 AM~11424558
> *still workin on gettin the six-F0 on air! got all my parts , but now im sick as hell.
> 
> 
> ...



damn from what i can see the car looks straight
no dents or anything it even has the og interior thats a damn good find bro


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 24 2008, 10:44 AM~11424558
> *still workin on gettin the six-F0 on air! got all my parts , but now im sick as hell.
> 
> 
> ...


The garage looks clean. Mine is almost a disaster area.

no, I do not have a 1:1 LR


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 24 2008, 03:44 PM~11425401
> *that looks REAL good right there
> 
> love the air tank too
> *


OG all day long!
14" supremes ans 5.20s, no hankook knock offs here :biggrin: !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 1:1 ls..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 01:32 PM~11432262
> *my 1:1 ls..
> 
> 
> ...


Man those pics SUCK ! You call that a show car , Hell it's not even hittin back bumper ! :biggrin: 





















































































LOL ! Just bullshittin not a bad car at all ! Better then what i use to roll by far! Get us some hoppin pics , and dumpin 3 all show this bitch off REGAL !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx mini...
only pic i have right now.








also my old regal..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 11:32 AM~11432262
> *my 1:1 ls..
> 
> 
> ...



clean when im done we can nose up :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SINGLE GATE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 25 2008, 12:28 PM~11432787
> *clean when im done we can nose up :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SINGLE GATE
> *



thanx lol we can do that. im single gate also homie! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 12:31 PM~11432804
> *thanx lol we can do that. im single gate also homie!  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: whats the ext on those uppers! ima runn caddy arms and caprice spindals


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i have about 3" extended. and another set at 1.5" i just love the bulldog look. o and caprice spindles :biggrin: caddy arms are gonna give u 1" (i use to have that on my regal)


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 01:36 PM~11432846
> *i have about 3" extended. and another set at 1.5" i just love the bulldog look. o and caprice spindles :biggrin:  caddy arms are gonna give u 1" (i use to have that on my regal)
> *


sweet regal dog!!! i didnt know u had it done up like that boss!!! trunk off tha chain! looks killa. how much they hit you to get them guts done?

p.s. i like that candy Pink u used to have. that joint sick, thats what color im wanting to paint my 68 impala, but maybe more magenta


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 25 2008, 01:56 PM~11433547
> *sweet regal dog!!! i didnt know u had it done up like that boss!!! trunk off tha chain! looks killa. how much they hit you to get them guts done?
> 
> p.s. i like that candy Pink u used to have. that joint sick, thats what color im wanting to paint my 68 impala, but maybe more magenta
> *



thanx dawg. yea evrything is done on it. the seats only cost me $400. thanx bout the regal i miss that car. imma do another pink regal again SOON!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

new pic with black projector headligths with H4 bulbs


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 24 2008, 01:13 AM~11422264
> *my future hopper
> 
> 
> ...


Bag and Drag!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah im not into bags or the whole mini truck scene


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 08:03 PM~11588506
> *nah im not into bags or the whole mini truck scene
> *



Just sent it to me then. :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah i wanna have some fun with it :biggrin: and if i dont fuck up the frame to bad when im done with it ill scrap the body and motor and drop a small block on the frame and a 47 dodge cab


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 08:07 PM~11588539
> *nah i wanna have some fun with it :biggrin: and if i dont fuck up the frame to bad when im done with it ill scrap the body and motor and drop a small block on the frame and a 47 dodge cab
> *


Hemi swap :0 . Or just throw one the 5.9 360's in it and make an older version of the R/T.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw just a 318 or 360


----------

